# Flashlight Manufacturer Warranties/Guarantees and Contact Info



## Aluminous

I know some people here don't care about how much of a warranty/guarantee is offered when they buy flashlights, particularly if they're planning to modify it or just display it. But I know there are some people who are interested in warranties, and even if you don't expect/plan to need to use it, I think it is usually a good sign of the company's confidence in the quality of their own products.

While researching what I might want to purchase, I was going around to a bunch of manufacturers' websites looking for warranty information. Since I was looking for all of these anyway, and since there didn't seem to be any consolidated source for all this information yet, I thought I'd make a thread for it. 

I will be posting each one I've found so far in a separate reply for easy reference, and will then add them to the 'index' in this post. Please reply with any that I haven't found yet.

Note: Some manufacturers (such as Surefire) are much more lenient than the warranty states, such as being willing to replace lights damaged in 'abuse' and providing service to non-original owners.


AE Light (Allsman Enterprises LLC)
Amilite (Amicom Inc)
Arc Flashlights (Mega Tech Devices LLC, subsidiary of Cupp's Industrial Supply Inc)
Barbolight SL
Boker USA Inc
Bright Star Lighting Products (a division of Koehler-Bright Star Inc)
Brinkmann Corp
Brite-Strike Technologies
Coast/Zweibrüder LED Lenser
Coleman Co Inc
Dereelight Co Ltd
Dorcy
Dosun Solar Technology Co Ltd
Fenix (Fenixlight Limited)
First-Light USA LLC
FoxFury LLC
G&P Laser Products (G&P Industrial Co Limited)
Garrity Industries Inc
Gerber Legendary Blades (acquired CMG Equipment in 2004)
HDS Systems Inc / Ra Lights
Heliotek Inc
Horus
Huntlight
Inova (Emissive Energy Corp)
Insight Tech-Gear (aka Insight Technology)
ITP Light Electronic Co Ltd
JetBeam (acquired by Rui Zhi Trading Co in July 2007)
Kingpower (Superking Electronic Industrial Ltd)
Leupold & Stevens Inc
LiteFlux (Mountech Co Ltd)
Longbow Gear (Light 10)
Lumapower (XyNet Hong Kong Technology Development Company)
Lumaray LLC
Lumencraft Inc
Lummi
Maglite (Mag Instruments Inc)
NexTorch (Power Source Industries Co Ltd)
Night-Ops (a division of BlackHawk Products Group)
NiteCore/RaidFire (EDGE Tactical Light Co Ltd)
NovaTac Inc
Nuwai, River Rock, and Shykuang
Olight (Shenzhen Olight Technology Co Ltd)
Peak LED Solutions
Pelican Products Inc
PentagonLight (Pentagon Scientific)
Petzl
Phoebus Co Inc
Photon (Laughing Rabbit Inc, aka LRI)
Pila (Permalight Asia Co Ltd)
Princeton Tec
Regal
Smith & Wesson Flashlights (PowerTech Inc)
SolarForce
Streamlight Inc
SureFire LLC
Tektite Industries Inc
Tiablo International Co Ltd
TigerLight Inc
Underwater Kinetics (aka UK International)
UrnaBeam Illumination Co Ltd
WiseLED Aps
Wolf-Eyes (Co-Photoel Tech Co Ltd)
ZebraLight
*Moderator's note: Post #101 in this thread contains a recompilation of this post, broken down into different levels of warranty service. Thanks are due to member PCC for his work on this.*


----------



## Aluminous

_*Arc Flashlights (Mega Tech Devices LLC, subsidiary of Cupp's Industrial Supply Inc)*_

*Website:* www.arcflashlight.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* Mega Tech Devices LLC, 3101 N 33rd Ave, Phoenix, AZ 85017 (USA)
*Phone:* 602-269-6950
*Fax:* 602-269-8153
*Established:* May2001-Sep2004 in previous form; Mar2005-present in current form

*Warranty Info:*

All of our flashlights are covered under our Limited Lifetime repair/replacement warranty against manufacturer's defects. It also has a 30-day satisfaction guarantee. We encourage you to check your Arc thoroughly within this 30-day period to make sure you absolutely love everything about this light.

If the LED does ever fail, we will replace the unit under warranty. Owners of our lights should be at ease using the light for as long as they want (leave it running for several days if you want), knowing that their light has one of the most durable LEDs on the market and it is backed up a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Aluminous

_*Coast/Zweibrüder LED Lenser*_

The 'LED Lenser' flashlights are designed by the German company Zweibrüder Optoelectronics, and manufactured in their factory in Yangjiang, China. These flashlights are rebranded/distributed by Coast Products in North America and South America. Coast also distributes some of the lights under the 'Eddie Bauer' licensed brand.


_*Coast Products (aka Coast Cutlery Company)*_
*Website:* www.coastportland.com or www.ledlenserusa.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* 8033 NE Holman Street, Portland, OR 97218 (USA)
*Phone:* 877-704-4545 (toll-free), 800-426-5858 (toll-free), or 503-234-4545
*Fax:* 503-234-4422
*Established: 1919; began selling flashlights in 2000

Warranty Info:

LIFETIME GUARANTEE: COAST guarantees its COAST knives, tools and COAST LED Lenser Lights to be free of defects in materials and workmanship for the life of the original purchaser. This guarantee does not cover normal wear and tear, nor damage resulting from misuse or neglect. Batteries or damage caused by batteries (i.e. leakage) not included in guarantee. 


Zweibrüder Optoelectronics GmbH
Website: www.zweibrueder.com
Email: [email protected]
Address: Kronenstraße 5-7, Soligen 42699, Germany
Phone: (+49) 212-5948-0
Fax: (+49) 212-5948-200
Business Hours: Monday through Thursday 8:00am-5:00pm, Friday 8:00am-2:00pm, Central European Time
Established: 1993

Yangdong Zweibruder Light Research and Production Corp Ltd (aka LED Lenser Corp Ltd)
Website: nagu.yangjiangchina.com or www.led-lenser.cn
Email: [email protected]
Address: No 25, Yu Dong 1 Rd, Yangdong Industry Zone, Yangjiang, Guangdong 529500, China
Phone: (+86) 662-660-0048
Fax: (+86) 662-660-8701
Established: Aug 2001*


----------



## Aluminous

_*Dorcy*_

*Website:* www.dorcy.com 
*Email:* [email protected] 
*Address (US):* Dorcy International, 2700 Port Road, Columbus, OH 43217 (USA)
*Phone (US):* 800-837-8558 (toll-free) or 614-497-5830
*Fax (US):* 614-497-5822
*Established:* approximately 1971

*Address (Canada):* Dorcy Canada Ltd., 3375 N Service Road, Units D4 D5, Burlington, Ontario L7N3G2, Canada
*Phone (Canada):* 866-859-2295 (toll-free) or 905-319-3934
*Fax (Canada):* 905-319-2738

*Address (Australia):* Dorcy Pacific Pty Ltd, Unit 2, 12 Harvey Street North, Eagle Farm, QLD 4009, Australia
*Phone (Australia):* (+61) 07-3268-6506
*Fax (Australia):* (+61) 07-3268-7106

*Address (Hong Kong manufacturing office):* Dorcy International HK LTD, 11/F Kwong On Bank Building, 728-730 Nathan Road, Kowloon, Hong Kong
*Phone (Hong Kong manufacturing office):* (+852) 2394-8281
*Fax (Hong Kong manufacturing office):* (+852) 2789-9007 

*Warranty Info:*

Warranty (Excluding batteries): This product is warranted to be free from defect in material or workmanship for one year from date of purchase. If product is defective, please return to Dorcy for repair or replacement. Dorcy reserves the right to substitute product of equal value if returned product is not available.


----------



## Aluminous

_*Fenix (Fenixlight Limited)*_

*Website:* www.fenixlight.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* 8/F, 2nd Building, DongFangMing Industrial Center, 33th District, Bao'an, Shenzhen, Guangdong 518133, China
*Phone:* (+86) 755-2963-1163
*Fax:* (+86) 755-2963-1181
*Established:* 2005

*Warranty Info:* www.fenixlight.com/service.asp?action=tiaokuan

[Summary: 15 days exchange if defective; then 12mo full coverage for "normal usage" per their discretion (or 18 mo full coverage with registration); only labor coverage thereafter, you are charged for parts]

Product Warranty: Fenix will replace products afflicted with manufacturing defects within 15 days of purchase and repair a light free of charge within 12 months of purchase if problems develop with normal use; if repair is required after 12 months from the date of purchase, we will charge for parts. The total repair fee is dictated by the cost of the replaced materials.

Service Promise: What we offer: We will replace products afflicted with manufacturing defects within 15 days of purchase; we will also repair a light free of charge within 12 months of purchase if problems develop with normal use; and finally our limited lifetime warranty (if repair is required after 12 months from the date of purchase, we will charge for parts. The total repair fee is according to the cost of the replaced materials).

Warranty Details:

1) 15 days free replacement: We will repair or replace a light within 15 days of purchase if it is afflicted with a manufacturing defect. If the problem calls for a replacement, we will replace the light with the same model as the one sent in. If the model has been discontinued, customers will receive a product with similar or improved performance.

2) 12 months free repair. We offer free repair within 12 months of purchase if problems develop with normal use.

3) Limited lifetime warranty. If problems develop after 12 months of the purchase date, we will charge for parts. The total repair fee is assessed according to the cost of the replaced materials, If damage to the light is substantial, Fenix will contact distributors with a quote who should contact the customers and customers will decide whether to exchange the parts or not. Freight should be paid by distributors or customers.

4) When shipping the flashlights to the end users, distributors or dealers also need to provide the Warranty Card to users, on which, the requested information should have been filled out. The sales date and other necessary info such as stamp are also required from the distributors or dealers.

5) Customers need to fill in the blanks on the Warranty Card and keep the card with distributor's or dealer's stamp or signature for repair when needed.

6) We recommend users register the E-Warranty Card on our website, so that customers can get an extended free repair service period that totals 18 months. (The normal Quality Warranty Card should be returned together with the defective flashlights when customers require warranty support. Our new website is under construction for the time being. This service clause will be carried out when the new Fenix website is up.)

7) We suggest customers request a valid purchase invoice, receipt or other evidence from the sellers when you purchasing our lights.



_*Fenix-Store.com Additional Dealer Lifetime Warranty*_

*Website:* www.fenix-store.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* Fenix Flashlights LLC, 4896 N Royal Atlanta Dr, Suite 305, Tucker, GA 30084
*Phone:* 866-471-0749 (toll-free) or 678-608-0308
*Business Hours:* Monday through Friday, 8:00am-5:00pm US Eastern Time
*Established:* 2005

*Warranty Info:* https://www.fenix-store.com/information.php?info_id=2

Fenix Product Warranty

March 13, 2008: Introducing the new www.FenixStore.com exclusive warranty:

NO QUESTIONS ASKED LIFETIME WARRANTY

We have a new policy for all Fenix brand products. We are so confident in these flashlights that we are now upgrading all Fenix lights purchased past, present, and future to an unconditional lifetime warranty.

We will repair or replace any Fenix lights purchased from www.Fenix-Store.com. Simply go through our "contact us" link to initiate the RMA process. Your light will be return fully functional. The exterior finish is not covered as this is cosmetic and does not affect the function. If your model is discontinued, we may issue you store credit or offer you a newer model of equal or greater value. We reserve the right to issue a refund in lieu of a replacement. 

The only requirements are:
1) A Fenix brand product purchased from www.Fenix-Store.com
2) You must supply proof of purchase. An order number that matches your contact information is sufficient.
3) You must go through the standard RMA process where we will try to diagnose your problem before asking you to send it in.


----------



## Aluminous

_*FoxFury LLC*_

*Website:* www.foxfury.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* Customer Service Department, 2091 Elevado Hills Dr, Vista, CA 92084 (USA)
*Phone:* 760-945-4231
*Fax:* 760-758-6283
*Established:* 2004

*Warranty Info:*

FoxFury LLC warrants FoxFury Action Lighting Systems to be free from any defects in materials and workmanship for a period of one (1) year for all Editions from the date of original purchase. You must fill out the warranty registration card and return to FoxFury LLC to be eligible for a warranty claim. FoxFury, LLC is not responsible for damage due to use, abuse and accidents.

This warranty is subject to the following limitations in addition to any others as imposed by applicable law.

1. The damaged part or product must be returned to either FoxFury or a designated representative for inspection prior to any repair or replacement. Shipping costs are the responsibility of the claimant. Call FoxFury LLC for instructions. You must obtain a return authorization number from FoxFury LLC prior to returning products. FoxFury LLC is not responsible for any damage incurred while in transit.

2. All warranty claims must be accompanied by the original purchase receipt. Under no circumstances shall FoxFury LLC or its authorized representative be liable for any personal loss, injury, or direct consequential damage resulting from the use of this product.


----------



## Aluminous

_*HDS Systems Inc / Ra Lights*_

*Website:* www.ralights.com or www.hdssystems.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* HDS Systems Inc. dba Ra Lights, PO Box 42767, Tucson, AZ 85733 (USA)
*Phone:* 520-325-3004
*Established:* 1983; began selling flashlights in 1998

*Warranty Info:* http://www.ralights.com/?id=Warranty#Warranty

HDS Systems, Inc. warrants to the original owner that Product will be free from defects in materials and workmanship for the life of Product. This warranty does not include cosmetic blemishes, damage, modifications and normal wear. HDS Systems, Inc. will repair Product, replace Product with an equivalent Product or refund the original purchase price for the defective Product - at its sole discretion. You are solely responsible for determining the Product's suitability for your application and you take sole responsibility for Product's use. In no case shall HDS Systems, Inc. be liable for more than the original purchase price of Product.

Please contact us prior to returning Product. Warranty service is provided by returning your product postage paid to: 
P.O. Box 42767
Tucson, Arizona 85733, USA
520-325-3004

Please include your name, address, phone number and e-mail address (if you have one).

If Product requires repairs not covered by this warranty, we will contact you with an estimated repair cost and ask you to provide a payment method prior to making repairs.


----------



## Aluminous

_*Huntlight*_

*Website:* www.huntlight.com
*Email:* [email protected] or [email protected]
*Address:* YingRenShi First Industrial Area, Shiyan, Ban'an District, Shenzhen City, Guangdong 518108, China
*Phone:* (+86) 137-9848-7205 or (+86) 137-1395-5522
*Fax:* (+86) 755-2762-1045
*Established:* Jun 2007

*Warranty Info:*

unknown


----------



## Aluminous

_*Inova (Emissive Energy Corp)*_

Emissive Energy also produces flashlights for Victorinox.

*Website:* www.inovalight.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* Emissive Energy Corp., 135 Circuit Drive, North Kingstown, RI 02852 (USA)
*Phone:* 401-294-2030
*Fax:* 401-294-2050
*Established:* 1991

*Warranty Info:*

LIMITED LIFETIME PRODUCT WARRANTY

Emissive Energy Corp. warrants this light to be free from defects in material and workmanship for the life of the light, except in Germany, where law restricts product warranties to a maximum of ten years. If your light has a manufacturer’s defect covered by our warranty, we will repair or replace this light, at our option, without charge when it is returned to an authorized service center or to Emissive Energy Corp.

EXCLUSIONS

This warranty does not extend to any light damaged by alteration, misuse or battery leakage. Battery expiration and battery leakage are excluded from the warranty and are not considered to be defects in the material or workmanship of the light.

Specifically, Emissive Energy Corp. disclaims any responsibility for incidental or consequential damages. Some jurisdictions in the United States, Australia, and Canada do not allow exclusion or limitation of incidental or consequential damages and/or limitations on transferability, therefore the above limitation or exclusion may not apply to you.

In the United States, Australia, and Canada, this warranty gives you specific legal rights; and you may have other rights which vary from province to province, state to state or country to country. This warranty does not affect the statutory rights of purchasers in the European Union, Norway, Switzerland, or Germany with regard to legal warranty claims, nor in France resulting from the legal warranty against hidden defects.

WARRANTY CLAIMS

Send the light along with $5.00 for shipping and handling to:
Emissive Energy Corp., Service Center
135 Circuit Drive,
N. Kingstown, RI 02852 U.S.A.

For your protection and to expedite handling and/or postal claims we recommend that all returns be insured and sent Certified or Registered Mail, Return Receipt Requested. Postage due and freight collect items will not be accepted.


----------



## Aluminous

_*JetBeam (acquired by Rui Zhi Trading Co in July 2007)*_

*Website:* www.jetbeam.com.cn 
*Email:* [email protected] or [email protected]
*Address:* JETBeam, Room 505, No. 25, ShiBeiTongJin Street, HuoXiu, Guangzhou, Guangdong 510080, China
*Phone:* (+86) 20-8420-8374
*Fax:* (+86) 20-8420-8374
*Established:* approximately 2004

*Warranty Info:*

JETBeam's After Service Promise

One year's free warranty: JETBeam flashlights enjoy twelve months' free warranty service counted from the shipping day, in case of quality problems, our customers can return the lights for free replacement (using correctly provided). Replacement will be made with the same type and specification of new ones when needed, but if we stop producing this type of lights, we will replace other types of the same brand whose performance should be within the same range or above.

Lifetime warranty: when your JETBeam products exceed one year's free warranty service, RUIZHI Trading Co. will still provide paid warranty service, the cost accords to the actual cost of the material used (if the parts that need to be changed are expensive, JETBeam will contact the customer about whether to change the parts or not through our distributors. The shipping cost back to us for repair will be undertaken by customers or distributors.

Each JETBeam product has a warranty card, there is a bar code consists 11 numbers on it, by entering this bar code, our customers can check the warranty status of the lights directly from our website www.jetbeam.com.cn later. Please take care of your warranty card, only with this card, can our customers enjoy the official after service from JETBeam.


----------



## Aluminous

_*Longbow Gear (Light 10)*_

*Website:* Prior websites www.longbowgear.com, www.longbowonline.com, and www.light10.com are gone.
*Email:* unknown
*Address:* unknown
*Phone:* unknown
*Fax:* unknown
*Established:* 2003-2007

*Warranty Info:*

Lights were originally sold (around 2004) with some kind of lifetime warranty, but the company now seems to have gone out of business and disappeared, so the warranty has effectively ended.

Company description from a dealer site: "Longbow Gear is a division of Light 10, LLC, the North American distributor of advanced, innovative lighting products manufactured by Light 10 Pte Ltd of Singapore. These products utilize advanced Luxeon© LED technology in a variety of applications including high quality LongBow© flashlights, retail display lighting, landscape and architectural lighting and swimming pool and spa lighting."


----------



## Aluminous

_*Maglite (Mag Instruments Inc)*_

*Website:* www.maglite.com
*Email:* [email protected] or [email protected]
*Address:* MAG Instrument Inc, 2001 South Hellman Avenue, Box 50600, Ontario, California 91761 (USA)
*Phone:* 909-947-1006
*Fax:* 909-947-3116
*Business Hours:* Monday through Friday, 8:00am-5:00pm US Pacific Time
*Established:* 1955

*Address (Warranty Service Center):* 1721 East Locust Street, Box 51453, Ontario, California 91761-7769
*Phone (Warranty Service Center):* 800-283-5562 (toll-free)
*Fax (Warranty Service Center):* 909-947-5041
*Business Hours (Warranty Service Center):* Monday through Friday, 7:00am-4:30pm US Pacific Time

*Warranty Info:*

LIMITED LIFETIME WARRANTY 

Mag Instrument, Inc. (Mag) warrants to the original owner that this flashlight is free from defects in parts and workmanship for the life of that owner. Mag or an authorized Mag Warranty Service Center will, free of charge, repair the flashlight or, at its option, replace a defective flashlight or component. (Mag does not warrant the future availability of any particular colors, markings or decorations, and reserves the option to replace a custom flashlight with a standard flashlight.) Registration is not required for warranty coverage. This warranty is in lieu of all other warranties and conditions, express or implied.

EXCLUSIONS: This warranty does not cover any of the following: 1. Battery exhaustion; 2. Battery leakage; 3. Lamp burnout; or 4. Damage to or failure of the flashlight or any component thereof due to alteration, misuse, battery leakage or lack of maintenance.

MAG DISCLAIMS ANY RESPONSIBILITY FOR INCIDENTAL OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES. Some jurisdictions in Canada and the United States do not allow exclusion or limitation of implied warranties, incidental or consequential damages and/or limitations on transferability, so the above limitations and exclusions may not apply to you.

HOW AND WHEN TO MAKE A WARRANTY CLAIM: 

1. In case of lamp burnout or battery exhaustion, do not return the flashlight to Mag but replace the lamp or batteries. You can purchase replacement lamps directly from Mag or from most retail outlets where Mag flashlights are sold.

2. If the flashlight has been damaged by leakage of batteries, do not return the flashlight to Mag but determine what brand of battery caused the damage and follow the battery manufacturer’s instructions about how to make a damage claim. 

3. For warranty returns: Send the flashlight (postage or shipping prepaid) to Mag Instrument, 1721 East Locust Street #51453, Ontario, California, USA 91761- 7769, Attention: Warranty/Repair Department, or to an authorized Mag Warranty Service Center. For the location of an authorized Mag Warranty Service Center in your area, consult the retailer where you purchased the flashlight or see the customer service section at www.maglite.com. For your protection and to expedite handling and/or postal claims, we recommend that all returns be insured and sent Certified and/or Return Receipt Requested. Do not send batteries with flashlights.

In Canada and the United States this warranty gives you specific legal rights, and you may have other rights which vary from state to state and from province to province. Where any term of this warranty is prohibited by the law of any jurisdiction, such term shall there be null and void, but the remainder of this warranty shall remain in full force and effect.

Mag does not warrant against battery leakage, however, we do have agreements with Duracell, Eveready and Ray-O-Vac. If one of these brands of batteries has leaked in your flashlight, send the flashlight to us and we will repair or replace it at no charge to you. We recommend that you ship the flashlight UPS or Postal Insured for tracking purposes. Please send to; Mag Instrument, Inc., Attn; Warranty Dept., 1721 E. Locust St., Ontario, Ca. 91761-7769. You pay the freight to us and we pay it going back. Please also include a letter with your name, address, phone number and description of the problem. Don’t forget to indicate what brand of battery is inside if you know. Once we verify it is Duracell, Eveready or Ray-O-Vac, we will send you a new flashlight at no charge. Occasionally we open the flashlight and we find it contains leaking batteries that are not Duracell, Eveready and Ray-O-Vac. In cases of "off-brand" battery leakage, we can replace your flashlight for a charge of -- $12.00 plus your state's sales tax for a ‘C’ or ‘D’ Mag-Lite® flashlight, or $8.00 plus tax for a Mini-Maglite® flashlight. If you are not sure, send the flashlight to us, with the batteries inside, and we will check to determine the brand. If we find that they are "off-brand" batteries, we will contact you and arrange for payment before sending you the replacement flashlight.

ALL LED PRODUCTS MUST BE SENT TO THE MAGLITE CORPORATE WARRANTY CENTER. For all other warranty returns: Send the flashlight (postage or shipping prepaid) to an authorized Mag Warranty Service Center. For your protection and to expedite handling and/or postal claims, we recommend that all returns be insured and sent Certified and/or Return Receipt Requested. Please include your name, address, phone number and or email address and a description of the problem.


----------



## Aluminous

_*NiteCore/RaidFire (EDGE Tactical Light Co Ltd)*_

*Website:* www.nitecore.com or www.raidfire.com
*Email:* [email protected] or [email protected] or [email protected] or [email protected] or [email protected] or [email protected]
*Address:* Room 1811, Choice Plaza, South Guangzhou Avenue, Guangzhou, Guangdong 510080, China
*Phone:* (+86) 20-8426-6906
*Fax:* (+86) 20-8426-9210
*Established:* brands launched in 2007 (EdgeTac says it was established in 2001, but no confirmation available)

*Warranty Info:* www.nitecore.com/pages/CustomerService/WarrantyItems/index.aspx , www.nitecore.ca/nitecore-customer-service.html

EDGE Tactical Light Co. Ltd. warrants each NiteCore® and RaidFire® flashlight to be free from defects in materials and workmanship. Our obligation under this warranty shall be limited to replacing or repairing any NiteCore®/RaidFire® flashlight or part thereof returned (prepaid) to us and found to be defective in either material or workmanship. This service will be provided free of charge for parts or labor within one year counting from the date of purchasing. Misuse voids warranty, expressed or implied.

NiteCore® and RaidFire® flashlights enjoy the brand's warranty service worldwide. Within 7 days after receipt, any defective lights will be offered free replacement by NiteCore®/RaidFire® distributors unconditionally; Within 12 months after receipt, EDGE Tactical Light Co. Ltd. offers free repair after service, except for damages caused by misuse. As to those exceed the above time period, EDGE will still provide with warranty service, only repair charge should be included. Customers may contact local distributor or EDGE Tactical Light Co. Ltd. for warranty service. Please be noted this warranty service does not include the followings:

1. Damages caused by disassembly or modification without permission;
2. Damages to the appearance caused by misuse or incidental happening (such as crash, knock, squeeze, etc.);
3. Damages caused by misplacement of batteries or battery leakage.



_*Fenix-Store.com/NiteCoreUSA.com/4Sevens.com US Distributor Warranty*_

*Website:* www.fenix-store.com or www.nitecoreusa.com or www.4sevens.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* Fenix Flashlights LLC, 4896 N Royal Atlanta Dr, Suite 305, Tucker, GA 30084
*Phone:* 866-471-0749 (toll-free) or 678-608-0308
*Business Hours:* Monday through Friday, 8:00am-5:00pm US Eastern Time
*Established:* 2005

*Warranty Info:* 

lifetime warranty, details not yet known; likely similar to their Fenix warranty



_*TADGear.com US Distributor Warranty*_

Note: As of May 23, 2008, TAD Gear's relationship with EdgeTac has ended. Fenix-Store.com operating as NiteCoreUSA.com (aka 4Sevens.com) became the new US distributor in June 2008.

*Website:* www.tadgear.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* TAD Gear Inc, 660 22nd Street, San Francisco, CA 94107
*Phone:* 888-432-7227 (toll-free) or 415-318-8252
*Fax:* 415-318-8251
*Business Hours:* Monday through Friday 10:30am-6:30pm, Saturday 12:00pm-4:00pm, US Pacific Time
*Established:* 1997

*Warranty Info:* www.tadgear.com/x-treme%20gear/flashlights main/defender_infinity.htm

EdgeTac-Nitecore products are guaranteed against manufacturer's defect for 12 months. Nitecore flashlights, if deemed defective, can be returned for evaluation and may qualify for an even exchange with same replacement product within the first seven days of purchase. Within twelve months of receipt, TAD Gear offer frees repair service, except for any damage caused by abuse deemed beyond the product's operating parameters, or alteration and modification. Any alteration or modification of any EdgeTac-Nitecore products immediately voids any manufacturer's warranty. After twelve months, any repair and freight charges and will be the responsibility of the purchaser and may vary depending on service issue.

These services are only offered to Nitecore flashlights purchased from EdgeTac or TAD Gear directly. TAD Gear will not service or honor any foreign market EdgeTac-Nitecore products. Warranty services ONLY apply to original purchaser. Only American market EdgeTac-Nitecore products are valid for warranty service. Any warranty service issues must first obtain a RMA#. Contact TAD Gear for the RMA#. All returned lights MUST be accompanied by a copy of the original sales receipt from EdgeTac or TAD Gear along with a detailed explanation of functional issues so we may best address and service the product.


----------



## Aluminous

_*NovaTac Inc*_

*Website:* www.novatac.com
*Email:* [email protected] or [email protected]
*Address:* 300 Carlsbad Village Drive, Suite 108A-100, Carlsbad, CA 92008 (USA)
*Phone:* 760-730-7370
*Fax:* 760-730-7375
*Established:* 2006

*Address (Sales and Support):* 2302 E Speedway Blvd, Suite 211, Tucson, AZ 85719
*Phone (Sales and Support):* 877-437-7978 (toll-free) or 520-881-5800
*Fax (Sales and Support):* 520-881-5207

*Warranty Info:*

NovaTac Limited Lifetime Warranty

NovaTac, Inc. warrants that its products will be free from defects in material and workmanship for life. NovaTac’s liability is limited to the original purchase price of the product and does not cover cosmetics, color variations, modifications or batteries.

To obtain warranty service, please obtain a Return Material Authorization (RMA) number by phone or email. Securely package the item being returned and include a clear explanation of the problem, your RMA number, name, address, phone number and e-mail address postage paid to:

NovaTac, Inc.
Tactical Lighting Products
2302 E. Speedway Blvd., Suite 211
Tucson, Arizona 85719
USA


----------



## Aluminous

_*Nuwai, River Rock, and Shykuang*_

Shykuang manufactures lights for Nuwai at a factory in China, which are distributed as River Rock at Target stores. Nuwai and Shykuang have their own lines of lights too. Nuwai also sells some of these as Rayovac Sportsman.

_*Nuwai*_
*Website:* www.nuwai.com.tw
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* 1FL, 100 Gung Guan Road, Beitou, Taipei 11244, Taiwan
*Phone:* (+886) 2-2893-0199
*Fax:* (+886) 2-2893-0198
*Established:* 1998

_*River Rock*_
*Website:* www.riverrockdesigns.com
*Email:* [email protected] 
*Address:* 900 RR 620 South, Suite C101-223, Austin, TX 78734
*Phone:* 512-263-6985
*Fax:* 512-263-1277
*Established:* 2005

_*Shykuang*_
*Website:* www.shykuang.com.tw
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* No. 66, Tunfshih Liao, Shih Li Taipao City, Chiayi, Taiwan
*Phone:* (+886) 5-362-3378
*Fax:* (+886) 5-362-3210
*Established:* possibly 2002

*Warranty Info:*

Usually 90 days.


----------



## Aluminous

_*Olight (Shenzhen Olight Technology Co Ltd)*_

*Website:* www.olightworld.com
*Email:* [email protected] or [email protected]
*Address:* Shenzhen Olight Technology Co. Ltd, Fuhai 9H, Kangle Building, Xuefu Road, Nanshan District, Shenzhen City, Guangdong 518052, China
*Phone:* (+86) 755-2640-9372
*Fax:* (+86) 755-2641-1547
*Established:* 2007

*Warranty Info:* www.olightworld.com/page/cn/support.asp

We offer only tested products that we describe truthfully. Products are warranted for one year from the date of purchase. A copy of the invoice is required for warranty repairs or replacements. Please call or email to notify us prior to returning items for warranty repair or exchange.


----------



## Aluminous

_*Peak LED Solutions*_

*Website:* www.peakledsolutions.net
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* 29834 N Cave Creek Rd, Suite 118-249, Cave Creek, AZ 85331 (USA)
*Phone:* 877-881-7325 (toll-free)
*Fax:* 623-582-0526
*Established:* 2004

*Warranty Info:*

1 year waranty / 30 day satisfaction guarantee


----------



## Aluminous

_*Pelican Products Inc*_

*Website:* www.pelican.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* 23215 Early Avenue, Torrance, CA 90505 (USA)
*Phone:* 800-473-5422 (toll-free) or 310-326-4700
*Fax:* 310-326-3311
*Established:* 1976

*Warranty Info:* www.pelican.com/support/guarantee.php

Pelican Lifetime Guarantee: You Break It, We Replace It... Forever

In the unlikely possibility that you should have a problem, all Pelican products are of course covered by the Pelican Unconditional Lifetime Guarantee of Excellence.

If for any reason you are not satisfied with the quality or performance of the Pelican product you have purchased, Pelican Products will gladly replace the product or refund your money (at your option) within 30 days after the purchase through the original Dealer/Retailer.

Pelican Products will continue to guarantee the product directly, against breakage or defects in workmanship. This guarantee does not cover the lamp or batteries in lights. The o-rings must be kept greased (and replaced if damaged) per product instructions. (Replace o-rings annually or when damaged.)

Any liability, either expressed or implied is limited to replacement of the product. This guarantee is void only if the Pelican product has been abused beyond normal and sensible wear and tear. The guarantee does not cover shark bite, bear attack and children under five.


----------



## Aluminous

_*PentagonLight (Pentagon Scientific)*_

*Website:* www.pentagonlight.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* 151 Mitchell Avenue, South San Francisco, CA 94080 (USA)
*Phone:* 650-877-1555
*Fax:* 650-877-9555
*Business Hours:* Monday through Friday, 7:00am-5:30pm US Pacific Time
*Established:* 

*Warranty Info:* www.pentagonlight.com/guarantee.shtml

Built for the Toughest Environment
Lifetime Warranty on all parts except lamps and accessories

PentagonLight adheres to the highest manufacturing standards in providing only first-rated illumination tools to its users. Therefore, PentagonLight flashlights are guaranteed for life under normal use and service against defective workmanship and material to the original purchaser.

Warranty Exclusions: This guarantee is void if the flashlight has been damaged by accident or unreasonable use, immersion in water at depth greater than the specified tolerance, neglect, battery leakage, subjecting to improper environmental conditions, improper service, or causes not arising out of defects in materials and workmanship. The warranty also does not cover any accessories including but not limited to lanyards, bulbs, and batteries.


----------



## Aluminous

_*Princeton Tec*_

*Website:* www.princetontec.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* PO Box 8057, Trenton, NJ 08650 (USA)
*Phone:* 800-257-9080 (toll-free) or 609-298-9331
*Fax:* 609-298-9601
*Established:* 1975

*Warranty Info:*

Lifetime Warranty - Princeton Tec warrants all products to be free from defects under normal use for as long as you own the product.


----------



## Aluminous

_*Streamlight Inc*_

Streamlight was originally named Photochem Industries for its first few years.

*Website:* www.streamlight.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* Streamlight Inc, 30 Eagleville Road, Eagleville, PA 19403 (USA)
*Phone:* 800-523-7488 (toll-free) or 610-631-0600
*Fax:* 800-220-7007 (toll-free) or 610-631-0712
*Established:* 1973

*Warranty Info:* 

Limited Lifetime Warranty

Streamlight warrants its products to be free of defect for a lifetime of use. (Excludes H.I.D LiteBox and M-series weapons mounted lights.)

We will repair, replace or refund the purchase price, at our option, of any Streamlight product that does not work or that you manage to break for as long as you own it.

Of course, this limited lifetime warranty excludes abuse, batteries, bulbs and chargers. Rechargeable batteries and chargers have a (1) one year warranty with proof of purchase. To return your Light to take advantage of this guarantee. Go to Streamlight's FAQ section for locations and information about Streamlight's repair centers near you including the factory information. In any country or under any jurisdiction where specific restrictions exist on limited lifetime warranties, Streamlight offers a 10-year limited warranty.


Your Survivor, including the case, switch and all internal components, but excluding the lamp and battery pack has a Limited Lifetime Warranty from the date of purchase. In any country or jurisdiction where specific limitations are placed on limited lifetime warranties, Streamlight will honor a 10-Year Limited Warranty. Should your Survivor fail to operate for any reason, return it to the factory along with your proof of purchase. Streamlight will repair or replace the warranted defective parts without cost and return the unit to you. The battery pack is warranted for a period of one (1) year in accordance with the above terms. When returning the unit for service, please include $5.00 for shipping and handling.


----------



## Aluminous

_*SureFire LLC*_

SureFire was originally named Laser Products Inc, which changed its official name to SureFire LLC in 2002 to match its brand. Laser Products was created in 1979 as an offshoot of Newport Corporation, which was founded in 1969.

*Website:* www.surefire.com 
*Email:* [email protected] 
*Address:* SureFire LLC, 18300 Mount Baldy Circle, Fountain Valley, CA 92708 (USA)
*Phone:* 800-828-8809 (toll-free) or 714-545-9444
*Fax:* 714-545-9537
*Established:* 1979

*Warranty Info:* www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/strfnbr/6/pgrfnbr/261

THE SUREFIRE NO-HASSLE GUARANTEE

Lamps will burn out and batteries will be used up. Everything else is covered by our no-hassle guarantee: If it breaks, we fix it.

ILLUMINATION TOOLS WARRANTY

SureFire, LLC warrants our illumination tool products to be free from defect in workmanship and materials, including any LEDs housed within, for the lifetime of the original owner. We will repair, replace, or refund your original purchase price of this product, at our discretion, if it is determined by us to be defective. Electronics, chargers, and rechargeable batteries are covered for a period of two years with proof of purchase. Normal wear and tear -- including lamps burning out, batteries draining, and switches wearing out -- is not covered, nor is damage resulting from abuse, neglect, battery leakage, use of other than SureFire-brand batteries or accessories, or altering this product from its original state. SureFire offers a 10-year limited warranty in any country or under any jurisdiction where specific restrictions exist on limited lifetime warranties.

WARRANTY CLAIMS

For repair or replacement contact Customer Service at 800-828-8809 (toll free) or e-mail at [email protected] and obtain a Return Merchandise Authorization number (RMA#). Then package the unit carefully and return (no CODs please) to:
SureFire, LLC.
Repairs Department, RMA#____
17680 Newhope, Suite B
Fountain Valley, CA 92708 

Before returning any product, you MUST obtain a Return Merchandise Authorization number (RMA) from a customer service representative.

SureFire will pay any reasonable shipping costs to return the unit to you.



"I've asked SF: Will the warranty cover it if I use the light as a defensive tool and it breaks? The answer is YES."


----------



## Aluminous

_*TigerLight Inc*_

*Website:* www.tigerlight.net
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* 473 West 910 South, Heber City, UT 84032 (USA)
*Phone:* 435-657-9529
*Fax:* 435-657-9686
*Established:* 2002

*Warranty Info:*

We have a lifetime warranty on the metal components (body tube, head, endcap, head ring), a year warranty on the battery and charging system (cradle & wall wart), and a six month warranty on the lamp assembly.


----------



## Aluminous

_*Underwater Kinetics (aka UK International)*_

*Website:* www.ukinternational.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* Underwater Kinetics, 13400 Danielson Street, Poway, CA 92064 (USA)
*Phone:* 858-513-9100
*Fax:* 858-513-3602
*Established:* 1971

*Email (Europe):* [email protected] 
*Address (Europe):* UKE Underwater Kinetics Europe GmbH, Beethoven Strasse 279, D-42655 Solingen, Germany
*Phone (Europe):* (+49) 212-24213-0
*Fax (Europe):* (+49) 212-24213-30

*Warranty Info:* www.ukinternational.com/articles/warranties/4

UK Lights Warranty

UK INTERNATIONAL LIMITED WARRANTIES - Terms and Conditions

Limited Lifetime Warranty: UK warrants to the original purchaser only the UK product purchased to be free from defects in materials and workmanship under normal use for the lifetime of the original purchaser, except components and parts which are subject to the following express Limited Warranties.

Limited Ten Year Warranty: UK warrants to the original purchaser any component or housing of the product purchased to be free from defects in materials and workmanship under normal use for a period of ten years from date of purchase.

Limited Three Year Warranty: UK warrants to the original purchaser only the fabrics and rubber components and parts of the product purchased to be free from defects in materials and workmanship under normal use for a period of three years from date of purchase.

Limited Ninety Day Warranty: UK warrants to the original purchaser only the rechargeable battery components and parts of the product purchased to be free from defects in materials and workmanship under normal use for a period of ninety days from date of purchase.

Limited Thirty Day Warranty: UK warrants to the original purchaser only the lamp components and parts of the product purchased to be free from defects in materials and workmanship under normal use for a period of thirty days from date of purchase.

These Limited warranties do not apply: (i) to normal wear experienced in the proper use of the product, component or part; (ii) to asserted defects caused by modification, misuse or abuse, or improper maintenance of the product, component or part; (iii) to asserted defects involving subjective personal likes or judgments as to performance of the product, component or part; or (iv) to circumstances involving accidental damage to the product, component or part.

Obligations and Limitations: The obligation under these Limited Warranties is restricted to repair or replacement of the product, component or part which has been confirmed by UK to be defective under the Terms and Conditions stated.

In no event shall UK be liable for incidental or consequential damages of any nature or kind including damages to camera components, or for damages to persons or property. THESE LIMITED WARRANTIES ARE IN LIEU OF ALL OTHER WARRANTIES, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING ANY IMPLIED WARRANTY OF MERCHANTABILITY, AND ALL SUCH OTHER WARRANTIES ARE DISCLAIMED EXCEPT TO THE EXTENT ANY IMPLIED WARRANTY MAY BE IMPOSED BY STATE CONSUMER LAW. Any implied warranty imposed by state consumer law is limited in duration to the period of the applicable express Limited Warranty or one year from date of purchase of the product, whichever is earlier.

Claim Procedure: Claim for warranty performance and service shall be made by sending the product, component or part, properly and safely packed, shipped prepaid to UK Service Department at the address shown below, together with:

1. A preliminary phone call made to UK for a brief Q&A session and the procurement of an RMA (Return Merchandise Authorization) number. Any product lacking an RMA number shipped to UK for warranty service will be shipped back to its point of origin at the owner's expense.
2. Confirmation of the original purchase and purchaser (such as a copy of a sales invoice or receipt, a credit card slip or statement, internet sales confirmation e-mail or the like);
3. A brief description of the nature of the asserted defect; and
4. The name and address of the original purchaser to whom the product, component or part is to be returned.

UK shall review the description of the asserted defect, examine the product, component or part, and make service repairs or replacements as appropriate under the applicable Limited Warranty. Upon completion of the service, the product, component or part shall be returned by UK, shipping prepaid. In the event it is determined that the asserted defect is not covered by or is excluded from the applicable Limited Warranty, UK will provide a quote for the repair costs. Upon quote approval and receipt of credit card payment, UK will perform all designated repairs and return the product via best way/method at the owner's expense. In the event that the repair quote is refused the product, component or part shall be returned by UK at the owner's expense.

UK International
13400 Danielson Street
Poway, CA 92064


----------



## Aluminous

_*WiseLED Aps*_

*Website:* www.wiseled.com
*Email:* [email protected] or [email protected]
*Address:* Wiseled Aps., Hejrevang 21A, 3450 Allerød, Denmark
*Phone:* (+45) 8888-7300
*Fax:* (+45) 8888-7309
*Business Hours:* Monday through Friday, 9:30am-6:00pm GMT
*Established:* 2004

*Warranty Info:*

Our flashlights require no maintenance and we manufacture no spare parts -- instead we back our flashlights with a 3 year trade-in guarantee.

When the battery [three internal rechargeable 3.7-volt lithium-ion (18650) cell packs] needs to get changed - it will be possible to buy a new one (you have to deliver the flashlight to a authorized Wiseled Servicepartner to change it).


----------



## Aluminous

_*Wolf-Eyes (Co-Photoel Tech Co Ltd)*_

*Website:* www.wolf-eyes.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* Co-Photoel Tech Co. Ltd., 5/F, Jinda Science & Technology Center, 8 Kefeng Road, High-tech Industrial Park, Shenzhen, Guangdong 518057, China
*Phone:* (+86) 755-2658-4295
*Fax:* (+86) 755-2658-4294
*Established:* 2001

*Warranty Info:*

Wolf-Eyes Warranty
WOLF-EYES ® Flashlights excluding lamp assemblies - One (1) year
WOLF-EYES ® Chargers - One (1) year
WOLF-EYES ® Lamp assemblies and Rechargeable li-ion batteries - Three (3) months
Note: Damage resulting from abuse, neglect, or altering this product from its original states is not covered!


Warranties are usually handled by the distributor for that country, not the factory, eg Mike at Pacific Tactical Solutions (www.pts-flashlights.com) for the US, Glen at Quarterflash (www.quarterflash.com.au aka www.wolfeyes.com.au) for Australia, etc.

US dealer: _*Pacific Tactical Solutions Inc*_
*Website:* www.pts-flashlights.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* 331 Valley Mall Parkway, Ste 245, East Wenatchee, WA 98802
*Phone:* 509-214-0302
*Fax:* 509-214-0301
*Business Hours:* Monday through Friday, 9:00am-5:00pm US Pacific Time
*Established:* 2005

Australia dealer: _*Quarterflash*_
*Website:* www.quarterflash.com.au
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* 6 Merlin Street (PO Box 1692), Neutral Bay 2089, Sydney, Australia
*Phone:* (+61) 02-8021-0784 or (+61) 1300-911-007 (Australian toll-free)
*Established:* Aug 2001


----------



## Aluminous

_*ZebraLight*_

*Website:* www.zebralight.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* 969 South Zhongshan Road, Suite 703, Shanghai, Shanghai 200011, China
*Phone:* (+86) 135-0179-7344
*Fax:* (+86) 135-0179-7344
*Established:* 2007

*Warranty Info:*

All ZebraLight products come with one year warranty against defects in workmanship and materials, provided that the product remains unmodified and is operated under normal and proper conditions.

Returns are allowed within 30 days of receipt. The buyer is responsible for the return shipping costs. Please contact us first before returning a product for exchange, refund, or warranty repair. Please include the order number when contacting us. Once a return is authorized, please send your package including the order number to:

ZebraLight
Attn: RMA (order#)
969 South Zhongshan Road, Suite 703
Shanghai 200011
China


----------



## TooManyGizmos

..
 WOW Aluminous ............

Thats a pretty well done list , very thorough , with lots of info.

Ea. link goes right to the corresponding post of info .

That must have taken some time to compile all that.

This is very usefull information ....... Thank You .

TooManyGizmos
.


----------



## LED-holic

Thanks for the hard work and info. I've printed this thread to PDF for future reference.

Great job!


----------



## Ninjaz7

Wow:twothumbs.


----------



## Glen C

Great work Aluminous, might be worth mentioning in the Wolf Eyes thread that even though you have given contact information for the factory, that warranties are usually handled by the distributor for that country, not the factory, eg Mike at PTS for the US, myself for Australia, etc. Much quicker and more convenient for the client.


----------



## Aluminous

Thanks, everyone! 


Glen C said:


> Great work Aluminous, might be worth mentioning in the Wolf Eyes thread that even though you have given contact information for the factory, that warranties are usually handled by the distributor for that country, not the factory, eg Mike at PTS for the US, myself for Australia, etc. Much quicker and more convenient for the client.


Added it. 

Edit: More companies being added:


Amilite (Amicom Inc)
Brinkmann Corp
Brite-Strike Technologies
Coleman Co Inc
Dereelight Co Ltd
Garrity Industries Inc
Gerber Legendary Blades (acquired CMG Equipment in 2004)
LiteFlux (Mountech Co Ltd)
Lumapower (XyNet Hong Kong Technology Development Company)
Night-Ops (a division of BlackHawk Products Group)
Phoebus Co Inc
Photon (Laughing Rabbit Inc, aka LRI)
Pila (Permalight Asia Co Ltd)
Regal
Tiablo International Co Ltd


----------



## Aluminous

_*Amilite (Amicom Inc)*_

*Website:* www.amilite.co.kr
*Email:* [email protected]o.kr
*Address:* 91-8 Chungdam-dong, Gangnam-gu, Seoul 135100, South Korea
*Phone:* (+82) 02-515-8821
*Fax:* (+82) 02-516-6174
*Established:* 2004

*Warranty Info:*

unknown


----------



## Aluminous

_*Brinkmann Corp*_

Full name is J Baxter Brinkmann International Corporation.

*Website:* www.brinkmann.net
*Email:* unknown
*Address:* 4215 McEwen Road, Dallas, TX 75244 (USA)
*Phone:* 800-468-5252 (toll-free) or 972-716-4262
*Business Hours:* Monday through Friday, 8:30am-5:00pm US Central Time 
*Address (Service Center):* 1204 W 27th Street, Kansas City, MO 64108
*Established:* Jan 1981

*Warranty Info:* www.brinkmann.net/Customer%20Service/WarrantyDetail.aspx?category=Flashlights+%26+Spotlights&subcategory=Flashlights

ONE-YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY

The Brinkmann Corporation warrants the Brinkmann flashlights against defects due to workmanship or materials for the lifetime of the original owner. This warranty does not cover: bulbs, batteries, rubber grips, flashlights damaged due to normal wear, abuse, improper maintenance, battery leakage, disassembly of parts, scratches to the finish (considered normal wear), or attempted repair by anyone other than an authorized employee of Brinkmann. Brinkmann may elect to repair or replace damaged units covered by the terms of this warranty. This warranty extends to the original purchaser only and is not transferable or assignable to subsequent purchasers. Brinkmann requires reasonable proof of purchase. Therefore, we strongly recommend that you retain your sales receipt or invoice. To obtain repair or replacement of your flashlight under the terms of this warranty, return flashlight (without batteries) and proof of purchase along with owner’s name and address, postage paid and insured to:
Service Department
Brinkmann Lighting Products
1204 W. 27th Street
Kansas City, MO 64108


----------



## Aluminous

_*Brite-Strike Technologies*_

The "Blue Dot" series are designed and assembled by them in the US, with manufacturing in Malaysia. The "Protector" series are rebranded Nuwai products.

*Website:* www.brite-strike.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* Brite-Strike Technologies, Jones River Industrial Park, Suite 3-13, 26 Wapping Road Route 106, Kingston, MA 02364 (USA)
*Phone:* 781-585-5509
*Fax:* 781-585-1252
*Established:* 2006

*Warranty Info:*

unknown


----------



## Aluminous

_*Coleman Co Inc*_

*Website:* www.coleman.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* 3600 North Hydraulic, Wichita, KS 67219 (USA)
*Phone:* 800-835-3278 (toll-free) or 316-832-8707
*Established:* 1901; began selling battery-powered lights in 1986

*Warranty Info:*

The Coleman company, Inc. ("Coleman") warrants that for the period of 3 years, it will be free from defects in material and workmanship. Coleman, at its option, will repair or replace this product or any component of the product found to be defective during the warranty period. Replacement will be made with a new or remanufactured product or component. If the product is no longer available, replacement may be made with a similar product of equal or greater value. This is your exclusive warranty.


----------



## Aluminous

_*Dereelight Co Ltd*_

The name 'Dereelight' is pronounced 'De-ray-light'.

*Website:* www.dereelight.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* 15-2-603 Shinan Kai Quying Shui Dong Li, Tianjin, Tianjin 300191, China
*Phone:* (+86) 139-0200-1009
*Fax:* (+86) 022-2781-5590
*Established:* 2007

*Warranty Info:*

unknown


----------



## Aluminous

_*Garrity Industries Inc*_

Garrity Industries became a subsidiary of Duracell in April 2006.

*Website:* www.garritylites.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* Garrity Industries Inc, 14 New Rd, Madison, CT 06443 (USA)
*Phone:* 800-872-5483 (toll-free) or 203-245-8383
*Fax:* 203-245-4734
*Address (Canada):* Garrity Industries Canada Limited, Steelcom Business Center, 2084 Steeles Avenue East, Unit #10, Brampton, ON L6T 5A6, Canada
*Established:* 1967

*Warranty Info:*

Some products have a Lifetime Guarantee; some have a 1 Year Limited Warranty. Excludes LED and Batteries. Return postage prepaid to Garrity Industries, USA for product replacement. Not valid in Mexico.

How can I return my Garrity flashlight for repair or replacement if it doesn't work?

For returns within the United States:
Please remove the battery(ies) from product to be returned if the product has replaceable batteries. Since the warranties vary from product to product, be sure that you check the warranty information on the package or contact Garrity Retail Customer Service for further instructions if packaging has been discarded. Include your name, address and information regarding the the malfunction and mail to:
Garrity Industries, Inc.
14 New Rd.
Madison, CT 06443

For returns from Canada:
Follow the instructions above for returns within the United States, but mail to:
Garrity Industries Canada Limited
Steelcom Business Center
2084 Steeles Avenue East, Unit #10
Brampton, ON L6T 5A6


----------



## Aluminous

_*Gerber Legendary Blades (acquired CMG Equipment in 2004)*_

*Website:* www.gerbergear.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* 14200 SW 72nd Avenue, Portland, OR 97224 (USA)
*Phone:* 800-950-6161 (toll-free) or 503-639-6161
*Fax:* 503-684-7008
*Established:* 1939; began selling flashlights in 2004

*Warranty Info:* http://www.gerbergear.com/warranty.php#warranty3

LIMITED LIFETIME WARRANTY
This product is warranted to be free of defects in material and workmanship for as long as the consumer owns the product. At Gerber Legendary Blades' option, defective product will be repaired, replaced or substituted with a product of equal value. For warranty service, call Gerber Legendary Blades at (800) 950-6161 (Or Contact Gerber Legendary Blades at 14200 SW 72nd Avenue, Portland, OR 97224). GERBER LEGENDARY BLADES SHALL IN NO EVENT BE LIABLE FOR ANY INCIDENTAL OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES. Some states do not allow the exclusion or limitation of incidental or consequential damages, so the above exclusion may not apply to you. This warranty gives you specific legal rights, and you may also have other rights, which may vary from state to state.


----------



## Aluminous

_*LiteFlux (Mountech Co Ltd)*_

*Website:* www.liteflux.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* 4F, No. 2-5, Shanzibian, ShueiYuan Village, Danshui Town, Taipei County 251, Taiwan
*Phone:* (+886) 2-2626-1508 or (+886) 2-2626-1231
*Fax:* (+886) 2-2626-4555
*Established:* 2006

*Warranty Info:*

unknown



_*LED Cool Dealer Warranty*_

*Website:* www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=18093
*Email:* [email protected] or [email protected]
*Address:* unknown location in Ipoh, Malaysia
*Phone:* unknown
*Established:* Jul 2006

*Warranty Info:* www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2105133

Warranty of LiteFlux products is not officially expressed in LiteFlux website. 

As a LiteFlux dealer, I feel that I must offer at least a one (1) year warranty period on LiteFlux products. LiteFlux products that turns out to be defective within the warranty period will be repaired or replaced. Defective products would need to be send back to me because LiteFlux would want to find out the cause of the problem/breakdown. Of course I would ask you to bear for the small cost of sending the defective light back to me using regular airmail. 

After the one year period, I would still try to help if I still have the replacement parts. If I don't, then I will try to get/claim it for you from LiteFlux. Alternatively, you can also try to contact LiteFlux directly.


----------



## Aluminous

_*Lumapower (XyNet Hong Kong Technology Development Company)*_

*Website:* www.lumapower.com or www.xynet.com.hk
*Email:* [email protected] or [email protected]
*Address:* Unit 2-5, 23/F, Welltech Center, Pat Tat St, San Po Kong, Kowloon, Hong Kong
*Phone:* (+852) 2671-4101
*Fax:* (+852) 3690-2733
*Established:* 2006

*Warranty Info:*

All Lumapower lights comes with 1 year free warranty. 

All flashlights purchase directly from XYNET and our listed dealers comes with our warranty service.


----------



## Aluminous

_*Night-Ops (a division of BlackHawk Products Group)*_

*Website:* www.night-ops.com
*Email:* [email protected] or [email protected]
*Address:* BlackHawk Products Group, 4850 Brookside Ct, Norfolk, VA 23502 (USA)
*Phone:* 800-694-5263 (toll-free) or 757-436-3101
*Fax:* 757-436-3088
*Established:* BlackHawk in 1993; Night-Ops in Feb 2005

*Warranty Info:* www.night-ops.com/support.html

All Night-Ops products have a lifetime warranty on everything except batteries and incandescent lamps.

Warranty and Repair - For the Night-Ops Illumination Tools

Night-Ops Illumination Tools are warranted to their original owner to be free from defects in parts and workmanship for the life of that owner. This limited lifetime warranty DOES include the LED housed within the illumination tool. At our option, Blackhawk Products Group will repair, replace or refund the purchase price of the Tool.

Excluded from this warranty are batteries, bulbs, and the associated electronics. The electronics are covered by a one year warranty with proof of purchase. The following conditions and exclusions also apply: Disassembly of any part of the light other than for battery replacement (as described in the instruction manual) will void the warranty as will alteration, misuse, battery leakage or lack of maintenance. Normal wear is to be expected under this warranty.

For each light submitted for warranty consideration, you must first obtain a Return Merchandise Authorization (RMA) number from Blackhawk Products Group.

Call 800-694-5263 or 757-436-3101 to obtain a Return Merchandise Authorization Number.


----------



## Aluminous

_*Phoebus Co Inc*_

*Website:* www.phoebus.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* 2800 Third Street, San Francisco CA 94107 (USA)
*Phone:* 415-550-0770
*Fax:* 415-550-2655
*Established:* 1974

*Warranty Info:*

unknown


----------



## Aluminous

_*Photon (Laughing Rabbit Inc, aka LRI)*_

*Website:* www.laughingrabbitinc.com
*Email:* [email protected] or [email protected]
*Address:* L. R. I., 20448 Hwy 36, Blachly, OR 97412 (USA)
*Phone:* 541-925-3741
*Fax:* 541-925-3751
*Established:* 1993

*Warranty Info:*

Lifetime Guarantee & Warranty Service

All Photons are covered under a comprehensive lifetime guarantee. LRI takes quality seriously. If your Photon fails for any reason other than abuse or battery expiration, return it for free repair or replacement to the address below.
L.R.I.
P.O. Box 58
20448 Hwy. 36
Blachly, OR 97412
USA

Please ship your light in a small box or padded mailer* and make sure to include a note describing the problem you are having with the light. The turn-around time is usually about two days. Total time including transit will of course vary depending on how you ship your light, but is usually no more than 2-3 weeks. If you wish to check the status of a warranty repair, please call L.R.I. directly at 541-925-3741.

* Please DO NOT use a standard paper envelope to mail your light. 9 times out of 10 these envelopes arrive damaged and empty. The automated sorting equipment used by the postal service to sort standard mail envelopes will often rip bulky objects out of the envelopes and leave them on the floor in some unknown mail sorting facility. We cannot be responsible for missing lights due to improper packing/mailing.



_*PhotonLight.com Additional Direct Dealer Warranty*_

*Website:* www.photonlight.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* PhotonLight.com, 200 W 38th Ave, Eugene, OR 97405
*Phone:* 877-584-6898 (toll-free) or 541-925-3149
*Fax:* 541-484-6898
*Business Hours:* Monday through Friday, 9:00am-5:00pm US Pacific Time
*Established:* 1995

*Warranty Info:*

PhotonLight.com 90-Day Advance Warranty Replacement Service

How do you make a good thing even better? While nearly all of our products are backed by solid manufacturer warranties, we offer an additional advance warranty replacement service for even more peace of mind. If any product purchased from PhotonLight.com fails within the first 90 days, we will immediately ship you a replacement in advance, along with a pre-paid shipping label or return envelope* for the return of your defective product. It's really that simple.

* International customers may take advantage of this cross-shipping service as well, however unfortunately we cannot pre-pay the return postage in this case.


----------



## Aluminous

_*Pila (Permalight Asia Co Ltd)*_

*Website:* www.pilatorch.com or www.pila-usa.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* 4/F Waga Commercial Centre, 99 Wellington Street, Central, Hong Kong
*Phone:* (+852) 2815-0616
*Fax:* (+852) 2542-3269
*Address (North American distribution):* 845 East 5th Street, Marysville, OH 43040
*Phone (North American distribution):* 937-644-2170
*Fax (North American distribution):* 937-644-8382
*Established:* 1990

*Warranty Info:* www.pila-usa.com/Pila_Warranty.htm

Pila Warranty
Pila® flashlights excluding lamp assemblies - Two (2) years
Pila® IBC Charger - One (1) year
Pila® rechargeable Li-ion batteries (300P/300S/600P/600S) - One (1) month
Note: Warranty covers material and manufacturing defects only.


----------



## Aluminous

_*Regal*_

*Website:* www.regalight.com
*Email:* [email protected] or [email protected]
*Address:* Xianyou, Xiajin County, Dezhou City, Shandong 253200, China
*Phone:* (+86) 135-7340-7378
*Fax:* (+86) 053-4388-7296
*Established:* 2007

*Warranty Info:*

After sale service and warrantee: Any quality problem, can be replaced or refund without any condition. Three years warranty, improper usage excluded.


----------



## Aluminous

_*Tiablo International Co Ltd*_

*Website:* www.tiablolight.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* 686 Dachong, Suite 603, Nanshan, Shenzhen, Guangdong 518057, China
*Phone:* (+86) 755-2661-1224
*Established:* 2007

*Warranty Info:*

After sale service and warranty: Tiablo will replace any flashlight with a manufacturer's defect, during a period of three years. Improper use, misuse, or abuse, will void the warranty and Tiablo's liability will remain limited to the cost of the product.


----------



## DM51

Great work, Aluminous. This is an excellent resource and will be very useful to members. I have made it a sticky.


----------



## Aluminous

DM51 said:


> Great work, Aluminous. This is an excellent resource and will be very useful to members. I have made it a sticky.


Gracias!


----------



## MikeSalt

Congratulations on getting to Sticky status Aluminous. This is truly great work :twothumbs:


----------



## Aluminous

Here are five more:


G&P Laser Products (G&P Industrial Co Limited)
Horus
Lummi
Smith & Wesson Flashlights (PowerTech Inc)
SolarForce


----------



## Aluminous

_*G&P Laser Products (G&P Industrial Co Limited)*_

*Website:* www.gp-web.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* Room D, 6/F, Speedy Industrial Building, 114 How Ming Street, Kwun Tong, Hong Kong
*Phone:* (+852) 2561-8297
*Fax:* (+852) 2566-5691
*Established:* 1995

*Warranty Info:*

unknown


----------



## Aluminous

_*Horus*_

*Website:* www.horus-titan.com
*Email:* [email protected] or [email protected]
*Address (office):* unknown location in Taipei, Taiwan
*Address (manufacturing):* unknown location in Baoji, Shaanxi Province, China
*Phone:* unknown
*Established:* 2005

*Warranty Info:*

No matter where [when?] and where you bought Horus Titanium products, we can polish the surface for you and all you have to do is pay the delivery charge and no more. 

10 years warranty for free repayment [replacement?] with lifelong guarantee. (Except the LED and Lens.)

[Unclear what the difference is between the 10-year coverage and the 'lifelong' coverage.]


----------



## Aluminous

_*Lummi*_

*Website:* www.lummi.co.uk
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* Lummi, Rob Cheetham, 1A Church Street, Braunton, Devon EX33 2EL, United Kingdom
*Phone:* (+44) 0131-208-3263
*Established:* 2004

*Warranty Info:*

THE LUMMI WARRANTY

We are positive your Raw series torch ("the Torch") will outlast most of us, however, we wish to reassure you that in the event of a problem, customer service gets priority.

We warrant to the original consumer/purchaser of the Torch that it will be free from defects in material or workmanship for 12 months from the date of purchase.

The Warranty does not cover damages due to misuse, abuse, accidents or negligence of the precautions, battery, improper maintenance, commercial use, cracked or broken glass. Warranty is void if persons not authorized by Lummi make repairs.

During the warranty period the product will be either repaired or replaced by Lummi without a charge. For warranty repairs include your proof of purchase. We cannot refund Shipping Charges, which are required for all orders.


----------



## Aluminous

_*Smith & Wesson Flashlights (PowerTech Inc)*_

Smith & Wesson® is a registered trademark used under license by PowerTech, Inc. PowerTech seems to send out specs for the lights, which are manufactured in China. S&W flashlights prior to 1999 were handled by a company called Bell Sports.

*Website:* www.swflashlights.com or www.powertechinc.com
*Email:* [email protected] or [email protected] or [email protected]
*Address:* PowerTech Inc, 360 East South Street, Collierville, TN 38017 (USA)
*Phone:* 866-258-9090 (toll-free) or 901-850-9393
*Fax:* 901-850-9797
*Business Hours:* Monday through Friday, 8:30am-5:00pm US Central Time
*Established:* 1999

*Warranty Info:*

Limited Lifetime Warranty

PowerTech, Inc. (PowerTech) warrants to the owner of the Smith & Wesson® flashlight that the flashlight is free of defects in materials and workmanship for the life of the owner under normal use. PowerTech will, free of charge, repair or replace any defective flashlight or part upon receipt of light and proof of purchase. PowerTech does not guarantee the availability of certain colors or models and reserves the right to replace any unavailable flashlight with a similiar model.

Exceptions: This warranty does not cover any of the following: 1. Bulb burnout; 2. Battery leakage; 3. Battery burnout; 4. Loss or damage due to misuse, abuse, accident, alteration, fire, theft or battery leakage.

How to make a warranty claim: 

If the flashlight has a bulb or battery burnout, do not return the flashlight to PowerTech. Instead, contact your place of purchase to inquire about replacement bulbs and/or batteries. (Note: All flashlights using D-Cell batteries come with a complimentary spare bulb located in the head assembly. 2AA Xenon flashlights have a spare bulb in a bulb case.)

If the flashlight is damaged due to battery leakage, contact the manufacturer of the battery for information on how to file a damage claim. 

For returns that meet the above requirements: Send the flashlight and all parts to PowerTech, Inc., 360 East South Street, Collierville, TN 38017. 

This warranty gives you specific legal rights, and you may also have other rights which vary state to state. Where any term of this warranty is prohibited by any law or statute, such term will there be null and void, but the remainder of the warranty will remain fully intact.


Limited Lifetime Warranty: Smith & Wesson Flashlights are warranted for life against any defects in materials or manufacturing under normal use. Upon receipt of product and proof of purchase, the defective flashlight will be replaced or repaired free of charge. This warranty does not apply to loss or damage due to misuse, abuse, accident, alteration, fire or theft. The warranty does not cover batteries, bulbs, or damage caused by battery leakage. This warranty gives you specific legal rights, and you may have other rights which vary from state to state. Exceptions apply, see specifications on each flashlight style.


----------



## Aluminous

_*SolarForce*_

SolarForce's factory also manufactures identical lights sold as SpiderFire.

*Website:* www.solarforce.hk
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* Ft. E, 11/F, Wah Dun Bldg, 127 Nam Cheong Street, Sham Shui Po, Kowloon, Hong Kong
*Phone:* (+852) 2729-6662
*Fax:* (+852) 2725-6662
*Established:* 2007

*Warranty Info:*

The manufacturer offers one year warranty on this product (60-day for emitters). Should the product become defective within the manufacturer's warranty period, customers may send the unit back ... for repair or replacement ... The customer will need to cover shipping fees both ways.


----------



## Aluminous

Here are eleven more:


 Barbolight SL
 Bright Star Lighting Products (a division of Koehler-Bright Star Inc)
 First-Light USA LLC
 Heliotek Inc
 Insight Tech-Gear (aka Insight Technology)
 Leupold & Stevens Inc
 Lumaray LLC
 Lumencraft Inc
 NexTorch (Power Source Industries Co Ltd)
 Petzl
 Tektite Industries Inc


----------



## Aluminous

_*Barbolight SL*_

*Website:* www.barbolight.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* Pol. Mutilva Baja - Calle D No 13, 31192 Mutilva Baja, Navarra, Spain
*Phone:* (+34) 902-820-713
*Fax:* (+34) 848-426-010
*Established:* 2004

*Warranty Info:* www.barbolight.com/tactical/contacto/garantia.php?lang=en

Warranty Period

The head of the flashlight is guaranteed for ten years. Other components, such as batteries, chargers and charging stations are guaranteed for twenty-four months (2 years) from date of purchase. Any repair or replacement carried out under warranty during the warranty period shall not extend such warranty period.

Scope Of Warranty

For proper use of the flashlight, please consult flashlight instructions.

Barbolight undertakes to remove or repair any defects that can be obviously attributed to the materials used or to manufacturing processes. In such cases, the warranty includes free repair of the unit or free replacement of defective parts or of the whole unit.

Barbolight reserves the right to determine whether the warranty is applicable and the way in which any defect should be remedied.

Faults or defects arising from any of the following are excluded:
1. Opening the flashlight during immersion
2. Manipulating flashlight components
3. Attempts to open parts of the flashlight
4. Inappropriate battery recharging
5. Impacts or shocks arising from inappropriate use.


We at Barbolight wish to offer a fast and efficient technical service. If you have a problem with the torch or accessories you can arrange for it to be checked direct through the Technical Service of Barbolight without having to go through an intermediary.

When we receive a torch that is not working we can detect the fault, repair it in the best way, and include the information obtained by our quality system so that we can incorporate it into our process of continuous improvement.

If the torch or accessory is not working correctly you do not need to take it where you bought it. Both repairs and the administration of guarantees are done from our factory.


----------



## Aluminous

_*Bright Star Lighting Products (a division of Koehler-Bright Star Inc)*_

Koehler-Bright Star Inc operates as two business units: Koehler Lighting Products and Bright Star Lighting Products. Koehler Lighting Products manufactures rechargeable lighting products designed specifically for mine safety. Bright Star Lighting Products specializes in hand-held portable lighting for the industrial and municipal markets.

*Website:* www.flashlight.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* Bright Star Lighting Products, 380 Stewart Road, Wilkes-Barre, PA 18706 (USA)
*Phone:* 800-631-3814 (toll-free) or 570-825-1900
*Fax:* 570-825-7108 or 570-825-1984
*Established:* 1909

*Warranty Info:*

Most of our flashlights and lanterns are backed by a lifetime warranty, guaranteeing against defects in materials or workmanship for the life of the product.


----------



## Aluminous

_*First-Light USA LLC*_

*Website:* www.first-light-usa.com 
*Email:* [email protected] or [email protected]
*Address:* 320 County Road 1100 North, Seymour, IL 61875 (USA)
*Phone:* 877-454-4450 (toll-free)
*Fax:* 877-454-4420 (toll-free)
*Business Hours:* Monday through Friday, 9:00am-6:00pm US Eastern Time
*Established:* 2004

*Warranty Info:*

FIRST-LIGHT USA, LLC LIMITED WARRANTY

The PERIOD OF WARRANTY shall be three (3) years from date of purchase. First-Light USA will repair or replace, free of charge, at First-Light USA's option, any part due to defects in material or workmanship. First-Light USA may refund the purchase price if unable to repair or replace the product to perform the work for which it was designed. The limited warranty contained herein is the purchaser's exclusive remedy.

THIS WARRANTY EXCLUDES damage or defects caused by neglect, abuse, misuse, alteration, disassembly, improper maintenance or accidents. Batteries, or damage caused by defective batteries, are excluded from this warranty.

WARRANTY IS NON-TRANSFERABLE and applies only to the original purchaser.

To obtain warranty service, call 877-454-4450 or send e-mail to [email protected] . First-Light USA will then issue a Return Merchandise Authorization (RMA) and instructions on warranty return.

If we determine the remedy is not covered under this warranty, we will notify you and inform you of service options available on a fee basis.

FIRST-LIGHT USA, LLC
WARRANTY AND SERVICE DEPARTMENT
320 CR 1100 N, Seymour, IL 61875
P: 877-454-4450
F: 877-454-4420
[email protected]


----------



## Aluminous

_*Heliotek Inc*_

*Website:* www.heliotekinc.com
*Email:* [email protected] or [email protected]
*Address:* 38 Industrial Park Road, PO Box 1000, Renovo, PA 17764-1000 (USA)
*Phone:* 888-435-4683 (888-HELIOTEK) (toll-free) or 570-923-0575
*Established:* 2002

*Warranty Info:* http://www.heliotekinc.com/Maintenance%20and%20OI.htm

10 Year Limited Warranty

Heliotek Inc. warrants this product to be free from defects in workmanship and materials for 10 years from the date of shipment. This warranty covers the flashlight head and battery case. 

This warranty does not cover batteries or ordinary wear to the holster, lanyard, lens cover/diffuser, O-ring, or pocket clip. This warranty does not cover deterioration due to normal wear or damage due to abuse, accidents, alteration, exposure to deleterious solvents, exposure to high magnetic fields, exposure to temperatures over 65°C (150°F), improper batteries, loss, misuse, negligence or unauthorized repair. 

Heliotek Inc. will repair or replace parts which are defective in workmanship or materials. If after checking and/or replacing batteries the light fails to operate properly, send only the flashlight head and battery case without batteries, including a brief description of the problem, with proof of purchase or an explanation of where and how light was obtained, prepaid insured to:
HELIOTEK INC.
38 Industrial Park Road
PO Box 1000
Renovo, PA 17764-1000

Transportation collect or postage due items will not be accepted. Do not send batteries, holster, lanyard, lens cover/diffuser or pocket clip.


----------



## Aluminous

_*Insight Tech-Gear (aka Insight Technology)*_

*Website:* www.insightlights.com or www.insighttechgear.com
*Email:* [email protected] or [email protected] or [email protected]
*Address:* 23 Industrial Dr, Londonderry, NH 03053 (USA)
*Phone:* 877-744-4802 (toll-free)
*Fax:* 603-668-1084
*Established:* 1988

*Warranty Info:* http://www.insightlights.com/resources.htm

Limited Lifetime Warranty

Insight Technology, Inc. warrants its white light products be free from defects in workmanship and in materials for the life of the product. This lifetime warranty covers the product but excludes the batteries, bulbs, and accessories.

At its sole discretion, Insight Technology, Inc. shall either repair or replace any product or part (batteries, bulbs, and accessories not included), which is found to be defective under normal use and service. Insight's obligation to either repair or replace shall be the purchaser's sole and exclusive remedy under this warranty. Damage from batteries is not covered. Carefully follow maintenance instructions to prevent battery damage from occurring.

There are no warranties, expressed or or implied, other than as set forth on this page, and Insight Technology, Inc. disclaims any warranties of merchantability of fitness for a particular purpose. Insight Technology, Inc. shall not be liable for incidental, consequential, or special damages arising out of or in connection with product use or performance. For service, repair or replacement, call Insight Customer Service at 1-877-744-4802 for an RMA number, and ship UPS prepaid.


----------



## Aluminous

_*Leupold & Stevens Inc*_

*Website:* www.leupold.com or www.leupoldmx.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* 14400 NW Greenbrier Parkway, Beaverton, OR 97006-5790 (USA)
*Phone:* 800-538-7653 (800-LEUPOLD) (toll-free) or 503-526-1400
*Fax:* 503-352-7621
*Established:* 1907; began selling flashlights in 2008

*Warranty Info:* www.leupold.com/corporate/resources/product-service/

With all the ruggedness and dependability of the company's Golden Ring optics, the MX lights and components feature Leupold's unlimited lifetime warranty, excluding bulbs and batteries. 

Leupold Full Lifetime Guarantee

Leupold and Stevens, Inc. is an American, family-owned, fifth-generation company that has been designing, machining, and assembling precision optical instruments for 100 years. Leupold's® success has been built on our commitment to your absolute satisfaction, and our commitment to building the best optics for the shooting sports and for the law enforcement / military community. It's for these reasons that we offer the Leupold Full Lifetime Guarantee.

If any Leupold Golden Ring® product is found to have defects in materials or workmanship, we will, at our option, repair or replace it. FREE. Even if you are not the original owner. No warranty card is required. No time limit applies.

Certain special purpose products are covered by specific warranties in regard to their own individual features.


Leupold Product Service

If your Leupold product fails to perform in any way, please contact a Leupold Product Specialist within our technical service department to determine if the problem can be solved without sending the product to Leupold.

If we do need you to send the product in for service, please follow the instructions identified below.

Please follow these steps when sending any product to Leupold Product Service:

1. Remove mounting rings, covers, and all other accessories from the product.
2. Record the serial number of the product and keep it where you can find it if needed.
3. Include a note with the product indicating the reason the product is being sent.
4. Make certain that your name, address, telephone number, and e-mail (if applicable) are included in the note.
5. If possible, ship the product in its original packaging, as this is the safest method.
6. Be sure to wrap the package securely and use filament strapping tape on the outside.
7. If possible, ship by a traceable parcel service. Please insure the shipment against loss.

All service work [not covered by warranty] must be prepaid [and some shipping/handling fees might be charged, but it is unclear whether this applies to lifetime-warranty products or only work outside of warranties]. For details, contact a Leupold Product Specialist prior to shipping your product by calling 1-800-LEUPOLD or (503) 526-1400, or writing [email protected].

LEUPOLD PRODUCT SERVICE - U.S.A.
Leupold & Stevens, Inc.
14400 NW Greenbrier Parkway
Beaverton, OR 97006-5790
Tel: 1-800-LEUPOLD or (503) 526-1400
Fax: (503) 352-7621
E-mail: [email protected]

For International Product Service & Technical Assistance:

LEUPOLD PRODUCT SERVICE - CANADA
Jim Korth Agencies, Ltd.
103 Stockton Point, Box 490
Okotoks, AB T1S 1A7
Tel: (403) 938-3255
Fax: (403) 938-2722

LEUPOLD PRODUCT SERVICE - GERMANY
Harald Ros
Coburger Strasse 71
8673 Eisfeld
Tel: 011 49 3686 371 231
Fax: 011 49 3686 371 230
E-mail: [email protected]

LEUPOLD PRODUCT SERVICE - SWEDEN
HDF Gyttorp Jakt Mr. Anders Karlsson
Riksvagen 15
36044 Ingelstad
Tel: +46-35-154410
Fax: +46-470-30362
E-mail: [email protected]

Customers located in any countries NOT listed above should return items to the product service facility located in their country. If a product service facility is not available in their country, the item should be returned to the [Oregon] factory. 

No matter where you choose to have your Leupold product serviced, you can be assured that the same high standards of quality will be upheld that have been established by our Beaverton, Oregon, U.S.A. manufacturing facility.


----------



## Aluminous

_*Lumaray LLC*_

*Website:* www.lumaray.com
*Email:* [email protected] or [email protected]
*Address:* 5 Willowridge, Irvine, CA 92620 (USA)
*Phone:* 714-394-1983
*Established:* 2003

*Warranty Info:*

We do offer a 1 year warranty if the product is defective. Within the warranty period, we will gladly repair, or exchange the product when necessary at our discretion. All repairs must be accompanied by an invoice, receipt, or a description of how product was obtained. Please contact us at [email protected] regarding warranty repairs.


Limited Warranty

1. Your Lumaray flashlight is warranted under normal usage against defective materials and workmanship for a period of one year from date of original purchase. Repairs/replacements will be made at our discretion, free of any charge for parts and/or labor.
2. For repair service, pack carefully, and send postpaid directly to Lumaray, LLC. Please visit www.lumaray.com for additional instructions. Each product must be accompanied by original sales receipt showing date of purchase. No repairs will be made under this warranty without a sales receipt. 
3. This warranty excludes any product that has been judged as subjected to tampering, misuse, or negligence.

Warranty valid in U.S.A. only.


----------



## Aluminous

_*Lumencraft Inc*_

*Website:* www.lumencraft.net or www.gatlight.com
*Email:* http://www.lumencraft.net/ContactUs.htm
*Address:* 414 4th Street, San Rafael, CA (USA)
*Phone:* 415-454-3745
*Established:* 2005

*Warranty Info:* www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=2456329

We offer a limited lifetime warranty, similar to what other manufacturers of consumer goods have. We cover manufacturing defects or issues that might appear after you receive the light. We do not cover outside induced damages or obvious misuse (like any other warranty out there). In any case you need to pay shipping to us. For manufacturing defects we typically throw in some batteries/accessories to reimburse your shipping costs to us.


----------



## Aluminous

_*NexTorch (Power Source Industries Co Ltd)*_

Power Source Industries also sells knives under the name Tekut (www.tekut.cn).

*Website:* www.nextorch.com or www.nexlite.cn
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* 61 Yudong 1st Road, P8, Dongcheng Industrial District, Yangdong, Yangjiang, Guangdong 529931, China
*Phone:* (+86) 662-6602-777
*Fax:* (+86) 662-6602-218
*Established:* Power Source Industries in Oct 1996; NexTorch in 2004

*Warranty Info:*

NexTORCH guarantees every flashlight for life. Replacement or repair for free is available for broken flashlight unless intended break, accessories not included. In addition, NexTORCH guarantee high-brightness LED flashlights [LED emitters] for 10 years.


----------



## Aluminous

_*Petzl*_

*Website:* www.petzl.com
*Email:* [email protected] or [email protected]
*Address:* PETZL International, Zone industrielle, Cidex 105A, Crolles 38920, France
*Phone:* (+33) 04-7692-0920
*Fax:* (+33) 04-7608-8204
*Address (North America):* Petzl America, Freeport Center M-7, PO Box 160447, Clearfield, UT 84016
*Phone (North America):* 801-926-1500
*Fax (North America):* 801-926-1501
*Established:* 1968

*Warranty Info:*

The PETZL guarantee: This product is guaranteed for 3 years [a few products are 10 years] against all faults in materials or manufacture. Exclusions from the guarantee: normal wear and tear, modifications or alterations, incorrect storage, damage caused by accidents, by negligence, by leaking batteries or by use for which this product is not intended. PETZL is not responsible for the consequences, whether direct, indirect or accidental, or for any other type of damage arising or resulting from the use of this product.


----------



## Aluminous

_*Tektite Industries Inc*_

*Website:* www.tek-tite.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* 309 N Clinton Avenue, Trenton NJ, 08638-5122 (USA)
*Phone:* 800-540-2814 (toll-free) or 609-656-0600
*Fax:* 609-656-0063
*Established:* Sep 1990

*Warranty Info:* http://www.tek-tite.com/home/order.php#warranty

Limited Lifetime Warranty

Tektite guarantees that its products are free from defects in material and workmanship for the normal life of the product. This warranty includes LEDs; and excludes O-rings, lanyards, batteries, bulbs and strobe electronics, which are wear items; wear items are covered for 60 days from date of purchase. This warranty is to the original owner only and does not cover damage due to normal wear, abuse, alteration, poor maintenance, accidents, loss or negligence. Our liability is strictly limited to repair or replacement of the product.

To receive warranty service, please send the product to be repaired along with a check or money order for $9 * to our factory:
Tektite Industries, Inc.
ATTN: Repair Department
309 North Clinton Avenue
Trenton, NJ 08638-5122 USA

* Strobes and LED lights not covered by warranty (i.e. non-defect flooding, electronics failure) require an additional $20 ($29 total per unit) for replacement, after credit for a returned module.

Please see individual package for additional warranty details.


----------



## esetorch1

wonderful!


----------



## 12Johnny

Thanks and congratulations for the *VERY hard* work!!!!


----------



## Aluminous

Thank you both! 


12Johnny said:


> Thanks and congratulations for the *VERY hard* work!!!!





esetorch1 said:


> wonderful!


----------



## primox1

Mucht thanks for the list. Im sure many of us will find it useful.
Now I just hope Regalight responds...


----------



## FlashBang700

Well that's about the best summup of warranty info I've found on the web.. But here is my question. If you are supplying your group of 100+ men on your team of guys. What would you actually buy.
Waranty and actual customer service is key for me.. 100 of any lights is a company investment.
They need to be rugged and go for at least 2 hours before dying.
Less than 150Euro each.
Flash


----------



## FlashBang700

As I posted in another thread...
Well that's about the best summup of warranty info I've found on the web.. But here is my question. If you are supplying your group of 100+ men on your team of guys. What would you actually buy.
Waranty and actual customer service is key for me.. 100 of any lights is a company investment.
They need to be rugged and go for at least 2 hours before dying.
Less than 150Euro each.
Flash


----------



## Aluminous

FlashBang700 said:


> Well that's about the best summup of warranty info I've found on the web.. But here is my question. If you are supplying your group of 100+ men on your team of guys. What would you actually buy.
> Waranty and actual customer service is key for me.. 100 of any lights is a company investment.
> They need to be rugged and go for at least 2 hours before dying.
> Less than 150Euro each.
> Flash


Thanks for the question.  I have replied to this in the thread where your other post was ( https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2533222#post2533222 ). Thought it'd be better to send this line of discussion over there, to avoid the chance of getting this thread too sidetracked with other people chiming in.


----------



## Smile

:twothumbs


----------



## Juggernaut

Time to stand up to the plate for my favorite company: BigBeam:twothumbs

*WE ARE SO CONFIDENT IN THE QUALITY OF OUR PRODUCTS, SHOULD ONE EVER FAIL TO MEET YOUR PERFORMANCE EXPECTATIONS, CALL US AT 815-459-6143 TO ARRANGE FOR A NO-CHARGE FACTORY REPAIR OR REPLACEMENT OF YOUR PRODUCT.*

*Big Beam Emergency Systems, Inc. *
*Repair Dept.*
*290 East Prairie Street*
*Crystal Lake, IL 60014* 
Phone(815) 459-6100 (Office) 
(815) 459-6143 (Sales) 
(815) 459-6126 (Fax) 

Web: http://www.bigbeam.com/lifetime_warranty.html 
General:​[email protected] 
Pat Huber, Quotations Manager:​[email protected] 
Steve Loria, Controller:​[email protected] 
Sharon Kadlec, Customer Service Manager:​[email protected]
Paul Glass, Sales Manager:​[email protected]


----------



## Aluminous

Juggernaut said:


> Time to stand up to the plat for my favorite company: BigBeam:twothumbs
> 
> *WE ARE SO CONFIDENT IN THE QUALITY OF OUR PRODUCTS, SHOULD ONE EVER FAIL TO MEET YOUR PERFORMANCE EXPECTATIONS, CALL US AT 815-459-6143 TO ARRANGE FOR A NO-CHARGE FACTORY REPAIR OR REPLACEMENT OF YOUR PRODUCT.*
> 
> *Big Beam Emergency Systems, Inc. *
> *Repair Dept.*
> *290 East Prairie Street*
> *Crystal Lake, IL 60014*
> Phone(815) 459-6100 (Office)
> (815) 459-6143 (Sales)
> (815) 459-6126 (Fax)
> 
> Web: http://www.bigbeam.com/lifetime_warranty.html
> General:​[email protected]
> Pat Huber, Quotations Manager:​[email protected]
> Steve Loria, Controller:​[email protected]
> Sharon Kadlec, Customer Service Manager:​[email protected]
> Paul Glass, Sales Manager:​[email protected]



Thanks for the info, sounds like a great company. :thumbsup: Looking at their website, though, it appears that currently all their flashlights ('hand lanterns') are incandescent/HID. I think I'll limit the list I keep track of to companies that offer at least one LED flashlight, although contributions like this for currently-incan-only companies are welcome here too. If you are (or later become) aware of any LED flashlights in their product line, please let me know.


----------



## DM51

Aluminous said:


> I think I'll limit the list I keep track of to companies that offer at least one LED flashlight


In case your reason for this is because this thread happens to be in the LED section, please do not worry - it will not be considered 'off-topic' to include an incan-only company, or a HID-only one.

This thread is extremely valuable for all sections to be able to refer to. The LED section just happens to be the lucky one in having it located here. I do not think it should be considered to be exclusively LED-oriented.


----------



## Aluminous

DM51 said:


> In case your reason for this is because this thread happens to be in the LED section, please do not worry - it will not be considered 'off-topic' to include an incan-only company, or a HID-only one.
> 
> This thread is extremely valuable for all sections to be able to refer to. The LED section just happens to be the lucky one in having it located here. I do not think it should be considered to be exclusively LED-oriented.



Okay, thanks.  In that case, I'll try to tackle the non-LED companies at some point, but the other reason is getting into those would entail a bunch more research which I shouldn't really be spending that much time on right now... once I start something, it's hard to stop.  If/when I can spare the time, that will be on my 'to do' list.


----------



## Aluminous

Here are six more:


AE Light (Allsman Enterprises LLC)
Boker USA Inc
Dosun Solar Technology Co Ltd
ITP Light Electronic Co Ltd
Kingpower (Superking Electronic Industrial Ltd)
UrnaBeam Illumination Co Ltd


----------



## Aluminous

_*AE Light (Allsman Enterprises LLC)*_

"We source components from a variety of vendors in various countries, depending on the light model. Final assembly is usually done in Grants Pass, Oregon. All are warranted from Grants Pass."

"AE Light in association with key partners in Europe, Asia and Australia is a market-leading innovator and manufacturer of High Performance Portable Lighting. Our partners include: Auerswald Systems GmbH of Germany, designers and manufacturers of HID Electronic ballasts; Ever Power Lighting Co., of Taiwan (EPL), designers and manufacturers of HID components and accessories; & Soterian of Australia, designers & manufacturers of High performance LED flashlights."

*Website:* www.aelight.com
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* 1498 Rogue River Hwy, Grants Pass, OR 97527-5193 (USA)
*Phone:* 541-471-8988
*Fax:* 541-471-2263
*Established:* 2004

*Warranty Info:*

Life time warranty. If your W30 Life Light fails in your lifetime we will repair or replace it free of charge. (Batteries not included; warranty applies to original purchaser; abuse, internal corrosion due to flooding, or intentional misuse voids warranty).


----------



## Aluminous

_*Boker USA Inc*_

"This new series [Boker Plus flashlights] is produced with strict instructions and quality checks by our well-known business partners in the Far East." (likely meaning China)

*Website:* www.bokerusa.com (www.boker.de/us/index.php?c=46,2)
*Email:* [email protected] or [email protected] or [email protected]
*Address:* 1550 Balsam St, Lakewood, CO 80214-5917 (USA)
*Phone:* 800-835-6433 (toll-free) or 800-992-6537 (toll-free) or 303-462-0662
*Fax:* 303-462-0668
*Established:* 1986 (parent founded in Germany in 1869 - Heinrich Böker Baumwerk GmbH)

*Warranty Info:*

unknown; knife warranty is at www.boker.de/us/index.php?c=1012 , but no info on flashlight warranty


----------



## Aluminous

_*Dosun Solar Technology Co Ltd*_

Also sells payment systems (bill acceptors, smart-card systems).

*Website:* www.dosun.us (www.dosun.us/portablelight/index_light.html)
*Email:* [email protected]
*Address:* 5F, No. 8, Lane 359, Section 2, Zhong-Shan Road, Zhong-he City, Taipei County 235, Taiwan
*Phone:* (+886) 2-8227-5968
*Fax:* (+886) 2-8227-7029
*Established:* Nov 2004

*Warranty Info:*

1-year limited warranty


----------



## Aluminous

_*ITP Light Electronic Co Ltd*_

*Website:* www.itplight.com
*Email:* [email protected] or [email protected] or [email protected] or [email protected]
*Address:* Room 25C, Yinhai Block, Kangle Building, Xuefu Road, Nanshan District, Shenzhen, Guangdong 518052, China
*Phone:* (+86) 755-2664-5010
*Fax:* (+86) 755-2641-2003
*Established:* 2007

*Warranty Info:* www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=180912 , www.itplight.com/news_show.asp?newsid=116

Services & Warranty: Within 15 days after receipt, any defective lights will be offered free replacement for quality problem unconditionally; Within 18 months after receipt, offers free repair after service, except for damages caused by misuse; Offers product maintenance [for cost of parts?] for life. 
For detailed information for exchanging or repairing please contact the local distributor.


----------



## Aluminous

_*Kingpower (Superking Electronic Industrial Ltd)*_

*Website:* www.kingpowerlight.com
*Email:* [email protected] or [email protected]
*Address:* No. 13 (13 Hao), Lane 3 (3 Xiang), Caowei Village (CaoWei Cun), Xixiang Town (XiXiang Xhen), Bao'an District (BaoAn Qu), Shenzhen, Guangdong 518020, China
*Phone:* (+86) 755-2979-8457
*Fax:* (+86) 755-2979-8457 or (+86) 755-2569-2878
*Established:* 2008

*Warranty Info:* www.kingpowerlight.com/08-about/p-001.asp?id=20

We provide 3 years warranty to our products. At our option, Kingpower will repair or replace the products. If discontinued, replace it with a product of equal or greater value.

1. We provide 3 year warranty to all Kingpower products from the date of consumer purchase. After three years, we provide limited warranty. Repair is free, but the cost of parts change will be charged.

2. Normal wear is under this warranty. Disassembly of any part of the lights will void the warranty as will alteration, misuse, and battery leakage. This warranty doesn't cover the accessories and colored finishes.

3. Currently, our warranty is performed by the local dealers whom you should contact for the warranty.

4. The senders need to pay the freight separately.

5. On the warranty cards, distributors should stamp, date and note consumer's purchase information. Consumers should send the warranty cards with description of malfunction to distributors together with the warranty products. Distributors should provide the description of malfunction to Kingpower for our reference.


----------



## Aluminous

_*UrnaBeam Illumination Co Ltd*_

*Website:* www.urnabeam.com
*Email:* [email protected] or [email protected] or [email protected] or [email protected] or [email protected]
*Address:* 108 Changxin Road, Nanshan District, Shenzhen City, Guangdong 518052, China
*Phone:* (+86) 755-2606-3373
*Fax:* (+86) 755-2609-8166
*Established:* 2006

*Warranty Info:*

unknown


----------



## BobDeLaLuz

I can't believe it but a noob like me actually found something:

Romisen (Shenzhen Romisen Electronics Plant)

Website: www.szromisen.com/index_en.asp
Email: [email protected]
Address: Room 21H, Block B, Xiandaizhichuang, Huaqiang North Road, Futian District, Shenzhen
Phone: 86-755-83281163 83281915 83281082 89800639
Fax: 86-755-83281800
Established:

Warranty Info:


----------



## I came to the light...

yeah... subtle. 

On topic...

Excellent thread :thumbsup:

Here are some companies not included. I'm not sure if they offer warranties, but it appears that you're including the names regardless of available information. 

xenonics
eastward
xlight
ultrafire


----------



## BobDeLaLuz

I came to the light... said:


> yeah... subtle.
> 
> On topic...
> 
> Excellent thread :thumbsup:
> 
> Here are some companies not included. I'm not sure if they offer warranties, but it appears that you're including the names regardless of available information.
> 
> xenonics
> eastward
> xlight
> ultrafire



I found one company on your list:

Xenonics 
2236 Rutherford Road, Suite 123 
Carlsbad, CA 92008
760.438.4004
FAX 760.438.1184 
email: [email protected] 
website: http://www.xenonics.com

Warrant Registration Page:
http://www.xenonics.com/warranty.php

Warranty (NH model)
"Xenonics warrants its products to be free from defects in workmanship and materials for a period of 1 year,
parts and labor. The warranty does not apply to items exposed to abuse, accident, misapplication, neglect,
alteration, misuse, or repair by anyone other than Xenonics or its designated representatives. Within the war-
ranty period, Xenonics will, at its option, repair or replace, without charge, any product proved defective in
material or workmanship and returned to Xenonics in accordance with Xenonics return policies. All warranty
repairs/replacements are warranted for 90 days or the original warranty period (whichever is longer). ..."

Warranty Page (alert: direct PDF download)
http://www.xenonics.com/PDF/NH/NhWarranty.pdf


----------



## Led-Fan

Hi,i use variety of led products
How about using led signs,lots of suppliers here,i have already bought some.


----------



## mrme

Black Diamond is one of the big players in the headlamp game. They have a 3 year warranty if memory serves me correctly. I used it once, too, and they sent me a new headlamp. 
blackdiamondequipment.com


----------



## ShooterX

Hy to all,
i want to buy a K2 flashlight from ww.uniquetitanium.com, has anyone heard about them?I don't want to lose my money.I choose them because they ship to Romania by US mail at an affordable price.Thank you


----------



## DM51

Welcome to CPF, ShooterX.

CPF member russtang of Uniquetitanium.com is an Authorised Dealer In CPF MarketPlace, where you will find a number of his sale threads. Here is one.


----------



## ShooterX

OK thanks for the info better "safe than sorry" i don't want to insult anyone but i lost money before " been there, done that" so that is why i am more careful.
Thank you also for your warm welcome, is a nice forum with nice people


----------



## geek4christ

Aluminous said:


> _*Dereelight Co Ltd*_
> 
> The name 'Dereelight' is pronounced 'De-ray-light'.
> 
> *Website:* www.dereelight.com
> *Email:* [email protected]
> *Address:* 15-2-603 Shinan Kai Quying Shui Dong Li, Tianjin, Tianjin 300191, China
> *Phone:* (+86) 139-0200-1009
> *Fax:* (+86) 022-2781-5590
> *Established:* 2007
> 
> *Warranty Info:*
> 
> unknown



Hi Aluminous,

I asked Alan of Dereelight about his warranty and got this reply.


----------



## DM51

I am moving this to the General Flashlight section, and adding it to the Threads of Interest sticky there.


----------



## bluzjamer

Hi,
Have smith and wesson cr123 powered light, somnething like the surefire.
About 6 years old. I emailed Powertech but have goten no reply.
This light came apart in my belt pack and I have tried and tried to get it together with no luck. Batteries are good bulb filiments are intact.
Is there an assembly picture available for this? 
Thanks.
Bob


----------



## PCC

_*Rayovac*_

*Website:* www.rayovac.com
*Email:*
*Address:* Spectrum Brands,Six Concourse Parkway Suite 3300, Atlanta, GA 30328 
*Phone:* (770) 829-6200
*Fax*
*Established:* 1906 as The French Battery Company, renamed Rayovac in the 1930's

*Warranty Info:* http://www.rayovac.com/consumer/warranty.htm

Rayovac lighting products are unconditionally warranted for life against all defects in materials and workmanship. Excludes abuse and accidents. No receipt required. For replacement, ship your light prepaid to the address below.

Spectrum Brands, Inc. 
ATTN: Rayovac Consumer Services
601 Rayovac Drive
Madison, WI 53711


----------



## PCC

_*Black Diamond Equipment AG*_

*Website:* www.blackdiamondequipment.com
*Email:*[email protected]
*Address:* Black Diamond Equipment AG, Christoph Merian Ring 7,4153 Reinach, Switzerland
*Phone:* +41/61 564 33 33
*Fax* +41/61 564 33 34
*Established:* 1957

*Warranty Info:* http://www.blackdiamondequipment.com/warranty.php

*Limited Warranty:*

We warrant for one year from purchase date and only to the original retail buyer (Buyer) that our products (Products) are free from defects in material and workmanship. For headlamps our warranty is for three years. If Buyer discovers a covered defect, Buyer should return the Product to the place of purchase. In the event that this is not possible, return the Product to us at the address provided. The Product will be repaired or replaced at our discretion. That is the extent of our liability under this Warranty and, upon expiration of the applicable warranty period, all such liability shall terminate. We reserve the right to require proof of purchase for all warranty claims.

*Warranty Exclusions:*

We do not warranty Products against normal wear and tear (such as ski edge cuts and abrasions, outsole wear, etc.), unauthorized modifications or alterations, improper use, improper maintenance, accident, misuse, negligence, damage, or if the Product is used for a purpose for which it was not designed. This Warranty gives you specific rights, and you may also have other rights which vary from state to state. Except for expressly stated in this Warranty, we shall not be liable for direct, indirect, incidental, or other types of damages arising out of, or resulting from the use of Product. This Warranty is in lieu of all other warranties, express or implied, including, but not limited to, implied warranties of merchantability or fitness for a particular purpose (some states do not allow the exclusion or limitation of incidental or consequential damages or allow limitations on the duration of an implied warranty, so the above exclusions may not apply to you).

*Warranty/Repair Contact Information:*

Warranty/Repair Center
2084 E. 3900 S. 
Salt Lake City, UT 84124
801-365-5555, ext. 4 
[email protected]


----------



## PCC

This is a recompilation of the OP's post but broken down to different levels of warranty service. I have not confirmed whether these warranties are still in effect nor have I confirmed that these companies still exist.

*Unconditional warranties (you break it, they fix it, no questions asked, regardless if you are the original purchaser or not)*
*Leupold & Stevens Inc
*NexTorch (Power Source Industries Co Ltd
*Pelican Products Inc
*Photon (Laughing Rabbit Inc, aka LRI
*Rayovac

*Limited Lifetime warranties (warranted for the life of the product or the owner)*
*AE Light (Allsman Enterprises LLC)
*Arc Flashlights (Mega Tech Devices LLC, subsidiary of Cupp's Industrial Supply Inc)
*Big Beam Emergency Systems, Inc
*Bright Star Lighting Products (a division of Koehler-Bright Star Inc)
*Brinkmann Corp
*Coast/Zweibrüder LED Lenser
*Garrity Industries Inc
*Gerber Legendary Blades (acquired CMG Equipment in 2004)
*HDS Systems Inc / RA Lights
*Inova (Emissive Energy Corp)
*Insight Tech-Gear (aka Insight Technology)
*Lumencraft Inc
*MagLite (Mag Instruments Inc)
*Night-Ops (a division of BlackHawk Products Group)
*NovaTac Inc
*Princeton Tec
*Smith & Wesson Flashlights (PowerTech Inc)
*Streamlight Inc
*SureFire LLC
*Tektite Industries Inc
*TigerLight Inc - Lifetime warranty on metal components, 1 year on the batteries and charging system, 6 months for the lamp assembly
*Underwater Kinetics (aka UK International)

*Warranted for a fixed amount of time*
*Barbolight SL
*Black Diamond AG
*Coleman Co Inc
*Dereelight Co Ltd - One year warranty not listed on their website
*Dorcy
*Dosun Solar Technology Co Ltd
*Fenix (Fenixlight Limited)
*First-Light USA LLC
*FoxFury LLC
*Heliotek Inc
*Horus
*ITP Light Electronic Co Ltd
*JetBeam (acquired by Rui Zhi Trading Co in July 2007)
*Kingpower (Superking Electronic Industrial Ltd)
*Lumapower (XyNet Hong Kong Technology Development Company)
*Lumaray LLC
*Lummi
*NiteCore/RaidFire (EDGE Tactical Light Co Ltd)
*Nuwai, River Rock, and Shykuang
*Olight (Shenzhen Olight Technology Co Ltd)
*Peak LED Solutions
*Petzl
*Pila (Permalight Asia Co Ltd)
*Regalight
*SolarForce
*Tiablo International Co Ltd
*WiseLED Aps
*Wolf-Eyes (Co-Photoel Tech Co Ltd)
*ZebraLight
*Xenonics

*Unknown warranty*
*Amilite (Amicom Inc)
*Boker USA Inc
*Brite-Strike Technologies
*G&P Laser Products (G&P Industrial Co Limited)
*Huntlight
*LiteFlux (Mountech Co Ltd) - Warranted by dealer
*Phoebus Co Ltd
*Romison (Shenzhen Romisen Electronics Plant)
*UrnaBeam Illumination Co Ltd


----------



## DM51

PCC, that is excellent work - an extremely useful update - many thanks!


----------



## HKJ

DM51 said:


> PCC, that is excellent work - an extremely useful update - many thanks!



It is very good work.
Is it possible for a moderator to edit post #1 with a link to this post?


----------



## DM51

HKJ said:


> Is it possible for a moderator to edit post #1 with a link to this post?


Good idea - thank you - done!


----------



## PCC

Thanks, guys! I can try to edit my post above as people post updates and other company's warranty information as people post them.


----------



## mobile1

I'd appreciate it if the contact email for Lumencraft is removed and replaced by a link to this page here http://www.lumencraft.net/ContactUs.htm

Ever since someone posted that email our spam in that mailbox has exploded so we'll have to shut it down in the near future. Thanks


----------



## DM51

mobile1 said:


> I'd appreciate it if the contact email for Lumencraft is removed and replaced by a link to this page here http://www.lumencraft.net/ContactUs.htm


Done.

Could people please note that if changes are required, it may be necessary to contact a moderator. The OP has not been around for a while and his visits are infrequent.


----------



## unclevit

Aluminous said:


> _*NexTorch (Power Source Industries Co Ltd)*_
> 
> Power Source Industries also sells knives under the name Tekut (www.tekut.cn).
> 
> *Website:* www.nextorch.com or www.nexlite.cn
> *Email:* [email protected]
> *Address:* 61 Yudong 1st Road, P8, Dongcheng Industrial District, Yangdong, Yangjiang, Guangdong 529931, China
> *Phone:* (+86) 662-6602-777
> *Fax:* (+86) 662-6602-218
> *Established:* Power Source Industries in Oct 1996; NexTorch in 2004
> 
> *Warranty Info:*
> 
> NexTORCH guarantees every flashlight for life. Replacement or repair for free is available for broken flashlight unless intended break, accessories not included. In addition, NexTORCH guarantee high-brightness LED flashlights [LED emitters] for 10 years.


 
_Best Customer Services, and fast email answers. Direct experience _


----------



## nixdorf

*Lifetime product warranty*

Hi,

May I know beside Surefire, does any other brand provide lifetime warranty of their flashlight?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robin24k

*Re: Lifetime product warranty*

Streamlight, Maglite, and Pelican.


----------



## skyfire

*Re: Lifetime product warranty*

Malkoff, HDS


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

*Re: Lifetime product warranty*

And Peak


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Lifetime product warranty*

I'm sure we have a thread with all these details for [all] flashlight brands already...


----------



## dudemar

*Re: Lifetime product warranty*

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?198086


----------



## nixdorf

*Re: Lifetime product warranty*

thanks you for all the respond! Appreciate! Will definitely checkout all these brand !


----------



## DM51

*Re: Lifetime product warranty*

Thanks for the link, dudemar.  I'll tack this thread on to that one.


----------



## Grizzlyb

*Re: Lifetime product warranty*

And where is Sunwayman, or did I miss something?


----------



## Grizzlyb

*Re: Lifetime product warranty*

*1、Free repair/replacement within 15days after receipt*
Within 15days after receipt and under normal use, any quality problem with your SUNWAYMAN flashlight, you can either send the light to repair or a new one of the same type with same specifications will be replaced; if the same model has been discontinued or not able to be replaced timely due to other reasons, another model with same or better performance will be replaced instead;

*2. 24 months' free repair
*Within 24months after receipt and under normal use, any quality problem with your SUNWAYMAN flashlight, you can send it to repair for free;

*3. Lifetime limited maintenance*
SUNWAYMAN provides you with lifetime limited maintenance for your flashlight, after the 24 months' free repair period, any problems with your flashlight, SUNWAYMAN can repair and maintain it, repairing fee will be charged on an actual material cost basis, no labor cost charged;


----------



## Robin24k

*Re: Lifetime product warranty*

Charging for parts is not a lifetime warranty, the warranty is only two years.


----------

